# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Leds... Ecoxotic pendants e testes Par38

## Marco Madeira

Pessoal,
ontem ouvi várias pessoas ainda descrentes e cepticas em relação aos leds.

Gostava que surgisse aqui um tópico de opiniões baseado nestes dois tipos de iluminação dentro do mundo led que são os Pendentes 50w e as Par38 (existem várias, entre os 15w e os 21W).
Após muito ler, cada vez fico mais fascinado com este tipo de iluminação e estou apenas á espera das Par38 para as testar no meu novo aquário.

Gostava que dessem uma olhada nos pendentes Ecoxotic de 50W neste aquário que acho lindissimo. Para alem de dos pendentes ele ainda usou 2 lampadas Par38 apenas para azuis... o aquário tem 60cm de altura e os leds devem estar a 1 metro ou 1,10 do areão.

começou assim...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZJlG...eature=related

aqui ve-se melhor os pendentes...
YouTube - &#x202a;My Five Ecoxotic Cannon Led Pendants (top view 2)&#x202c;&rlm;

Ultimo video de Março de 2011 está assim:
YouTube - &#x202a;Bon's Lagoon 20 March 2011&#x202c;&rlm;

Mais impresionante o efeito no video em baixo. Gosto bastante dos efeitos de spot das Par38, parece que uma rocha tapou a luz do luar.... 
Reparem na altura a que os leds estão da água.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkhM-...eature=related

Close-Up dos corais, cores e extensão de pólipos...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvXnhYtzCg4


Neste outro tópico que esta na Reefcentral e na Nano-Reef apenas Par 38 - muitos focos... parece-me pouco viável mas bastante interessante a experiencia assim como os valores Par medidos a várias profundidades.
Nota que o aquário tem 80cm de altura e os leds ainda estão mais acima.
Vale a pena ler o tópico todo.
Beeker's 200DD Par38 Reef-New Pics 3-10-11! - Nano-Reef.com Forums

Não parece saber lidar muito bem com a camera vs luz dos leds mas aparentemente por aqui os corais parecem-me com boas cores...
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/inde...&#entry3120129

Gostava de ouvir as vossas opiniões sobre isto. Não me parece que os leds estejam nada mal nestes dois exemplos independentemente da qualidade quimica e manutenção dada aos aquários já que pouca info tem sobre isso.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

O que me recordo de ver sobre este tipo de led's, é que são mt poucou eficientes.

Acho que só se deve adoptar este tipo de led's para casos em que o aqua é mt alto. Aí justifica-se a perda de eficiência, uma vez que é dificil colocar boa luz perto do areão com led's normais.

Mas agora com os XM-L, acho mesmo que estes vencem essa dificuldade subindo a amperagem para subir os lumens por led. Perde-se eficiência, mas penso que mt menos que com os multichip de 20,50 ou 100W.

Uma vantagem indiscutivel é o efeito spot destes projectores, que fazem um efeito semelhante às HQI nos aquas.

Basicamente, opções!  :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas João...
o que queres dizer com muito pouco eficientes? Estás a falar do perimentro ou diamentro da área que cobrem?

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas João...
> o que queres dizer com muito pouco eficientes? Estás a falar do perimentro ou diamentro da área que cobrem?


Julgo que é lumens por watt...
os par38 21 w usam xr-e
http://glassbox-design.com/2010/ecoxotic-par38-led/

já tinha dito aqui que o facto de se usar lentes também cria ineficiências, algumas lentes só vais ter 70% do output.

Os par 38 50W usam edison, e estes leds estão uns furos abaixo mesmo em relação aos XR-e...quanto mais aos novos XM-L.



6600 k tens 2700 lumens, isto com 50W..
ora se um xp-g com 3 watts tens acima de 300 lumens, com 10 (30w) tens acima de 3000 lumens...
diria que é eficiente 2x em relação aos edison.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Em relação a Leds e do que tenho lido/visto/ouvido julgo que podemos dizer que a partir dos XP-G que só não tem leds quem não tem amor ao dinheiro!

Os XP-G (os XM-L são basicamente XP-G mais "puxados" e um pouco maiores) são leds eficientes o suficiente para se ter qualquer coral e são melhores que HQI ou T5. isto é científico, basta ver as leituras PAR, de Lumens, etc...

Os Leds só perdem para outros tipos de iluminação em alguns espectros mas que eu saiba não está ainda provado que esses espectros sejam necessários para os corais, sendo que, como é evidente se a luz do sol os tem, também a luz do aquário as deveria ter.


Agora, e o mais importante quanto a mim, o que a malta não pode querer é passar de 3 focos de 250W, que totalizam 750W, para 200W de Leds. E acho que esse é o erro que tenho lido imenso nos foruns.

Os leds são uma questão de escala!

Se já está provado que conseguem ter par's e lumens muito bons, por raio é que não haveriam então de funcionar em qualquer aquário? lá está, porque o pessoal houve falar em leds e pensa em baixar consumos e afins e quer passar de 750W que tinha para 200W em leds...

Alguém tem dúvidas que, por exemplo, uma lampada destas PAR38 (7leds - 21W) direccionada para um único coral conseguia fazê-lo crescer sem problemas? Se não porque raio não há-de funcionar para um aquário inteiro?

Lá está, na minha opinião é uma questão de escala!

Num dos links que o Marco aqui coloca  (o dos canhões), podemos ver que para um aquário de 130x90x60 o homem tem 5 canhões. 5 canhões de 50W, dá 250W! 250w para um aquário de 130cm! 250W para este aquário era o que muita gente usaria com T5 ou HQI e ninguém dizia que era pouco...

Eu vejo e leio malta a querer colocar "apenas" 150w de leds em aquários de 150cm...  :Admirado: 

Por isso, na minha modesta opinião de quem não percebe nada de iluminação, continuo a pensar que:

Se está provado por medições que os leds são tão ou melhores que outra iluminação qualquer, então é porque qualquer aquário pode (e deve hoje em dia, digo eu) usar leds para qualquer coral, nem que para isso tenha de "impestar" o topo do aquário com leds!

Quanto a mim, é uma questão de escala...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas...
pessoal, independentemente dos numeros e do tipo de led que é usado o facto é que resultam. Como o António Victor disse acima, podemos ver através desses dois exemplos que mesmo usando leds antigos , ambos conseguem manter SPS e a distancias enormes do areão. Talves o que o Hugo diz faça sentido, o pessoal quer usar menos Watts em Leds do que o faria com T5 ou HQI.

Quem não quer usar os pendentes ou Par38 tem as réguas ou as calhas normais... são outras opções e a maior parte junto á agua sem qualquer lente ou com lentes de 120 graus.

Gostava de ouvir mais opiniões não em relação se usa Led X ou Led H, mas sim do que acham da relacão preço qualidade deste tipo de pendentes, vantagens e desvantagem e ainda mais a coloração dos corais que me parece bastante satisfactória nesses dois exemplos. Para alem disso dá um aspecto muito "clean" ao aquário e permite muitas configurações tipo raios de luz sobre rochas ou corais... 

Já agora, com estes e outros exemplos, porque acham que o pessoal continua a "suspeitar" dos leds?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Já agora, com estes e outros exemplos, porque acham que o pessoal continua a "suspeitar" dos leds?


Posso dar uma explicação possível?!

Se comprasses um carro e passados uns tempos saísse um novo modelo mesma marca, mesmo modelo, mais eficiente, etc, trocavas de carro ou ias tentar auto convercer-te a ti e aos outros que o novo modelo não é assim tão interessante?

As pessoas já investiram em T5 ou HQI que não são baratas e estar agora a mudar para leds é de certa forma deitar dinheiro à rua. Por isso eu referi que quem esteja agora a montar, não deve fugir dos leds, quem já tem outra iluminação, só fazendo muito bem as contas!

Eu acho que grande parte vai por aí!

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

> Os Leds só perdem para outros tipos de iluminação em alguns espectros mas que eu saiba não está ainda provado que esses espectros sejam necessários para os corais, sendo que, como é evidente se a luz do sol os tem, também a luz do aquário as deveria ter.
> 
> 
> Agora, e o mais importante quanto a mim, o que a malta não pode querer é passar de 3 focos de 250W, que totalizam 750W, para 200W de Leds. E acho que esse é o erro que tenho lido imenso nos foruns.
> 
> Os leds são uma questão de escala!
> 
> Se já está provado que conseguem ter par's e lumens muito bons, por raio é que não haveriam então de funcionar em qualquer aquário? lá está, porque o pessoal houve falar em leds e pensa em baixar consumos e afins e quer passar de 750W que tinha para 200W em leds...
> 
> ...



*Ai é que está a grande questao!!! Os leds dao resultados e muito bons agora nao na quantidade que as pessoas os poêm,nao é passar de de 500w de T5 ou HQI para 100w de Leds, há que poupar mas nao tanto assim......*

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Já agora, com estes e outros exemplos, porque acham que o pessoal continua a "suspeitar" dos leds?


Boas Marco,
Eu ando a "cercar" o tema dos leds há mais de dois anos. Tenho leds na sump numa espécie de frag center. Verifico que os crescimentos são excelentes e as cores também numas espécies. Outras ou não crescem, ou ficam castanhas ou as duas coisas. No limite há espécies que me acabam por morrer.
Tenho um mix de coolwhite, blue e royal blue tudo XR-E.
São 16 leds = 40w para iluminar um espaço de 40x20x30. Parece suficiente. Equivale em lumens a uma hqi de 70w.

Porque não tenho sucesso absoluto? Diria que falta "zona espectral" na minha luz.

No azul os leds comuns têm picos muito pronunciados que correspondem à zona dos 445 a 465. Acima e abaixo disso a luz produzida é bem abaixo do desejável.

Penso que é por isso que o António Vitor teve dificuldades iniciais que passaram totalmente quando complementou os seus leds com T5 azuis de cobertura mais abrangente. 

Estou a fazer uma calha com leds para me livrar das hqi e vou fazer exactamente o mesmo.

Diz-se que a TMC faz as calhas actuais com leds encomendados especificamente à CREE para cobrirem mais frequências.
Também a maxspect inclui leds violeta nas calhas e usa uma marca específica de leds com maior cobertura espectral. 

Esta é para o Hugo. As medidas de par valem algo mas não valem tudo. Se fizeres uma calha com luz vermelha e infra-vermelha apenas e sem nenhum azul, vais ter eventualmente boas leituras de PAR porque a clorofila usa essas radiações. Isso não significa que possas assumir essa leitura como indicação directa de utilidade para reef. Provavelmente ias ter bleaching já que se provou em laboratório que corais e luz vermelha não vão bem um com o outro. 

Querias razões para cepticismo? Aqui as tens! :-)

Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno, ora ai está um tema que ainda debato também ou seja a conjugação de vários espectros de leds de forma a termos um full espectro mais completo no fim.

No entanto ainda existe o mito difícil de provar o contrario lançado por alguns fabricantes de luminárias e não leds em si com a questão dos leds "custum made" para eles, ora este facto segundo vários pontos parece-me impossível devido a limitação dos matérias semicondutores usados na fabricação de um LED, ou seja se queremos um led branco existe mesmo o limite dos 10000K isto já me foi uma fez respondido pelos próprios técnicos da CREE. Segundo consta a única forma de construir tal led seria no mesmo invólucro ter material semicondutor para led branco e ao lado para led azul quase como se fosse um led RGB que são 3 num só invólucro, só assim num só led se conseguiria temperaturas as tais azuladas para cima dos 10000K até aos 20000K ou mais. A mistura do azul no branco vai fazer subir e dar aquele branco azulado reef que muita gente fala.

Aqui fica uma tabela dos diversos matérias usados para cada cor/comprimento de onda:




Como vêm a possibilidade das diversas temperaturas de cor nos leds brancos é em função do fósforo aplicado mas também com as suas devidas limitações um pouco explicadas neste texto mais técnico:

*Phosphor-based LEDs*

Spectrum of a “white” LED clearly showing blue light which is directly emitted by the GaN-based LED (peak at about 465 nm) and the more broadband Stokes-shifted light emitted by the Ce3+:YAG phosphor which emits at roughly 500–700 nm.This method involves coating an LED of one color (mostly blue LED made of InGaN) with phosphor of different colors to form white light; the resultant LEDs are called phosphor-based white LEDs. A fraction of the blue light undergoes the Stokes shift being transformed from shorter wavelengths to longer. Depending on the color of the original LED, phosphors of different colors can be employed. If several phosphor layers of distinct colors are applied, the emitted spectrum is broadened, effectively raising the color rendering index (CRI) value of a given LED.
Phosphor based LEDs have a lower efficiency than normal LEDs due to the heat loss from the Stokes shift and also other phosphor-related degradation issues. However, the phosphor method is still the most popular method for making high intensity white LEDs. The design and production of a light source or light fixture using a monochrome emitter with phosphor conversion is simpler and cheaper than a complex RGB system, and the majority of high intensity white LEDs presently on the market are manufactured using phosphor light conversion.
The greatest barrier to high efficiency is the seemingly unavoidable Stokes energy loss. However, much effort is being spent on optimizing these devices to higher light output and higher operation temperatures. For instance, the efficiency can be raised by adapting better package design or by using a more suitable type of phosphor. Philips Lumileds' patented conformal coating process addresses the issue of varying phosphor thickness, giving the white LEDs a more homogeneous white light. With development ongoing, the efficiency of phosphor based LEDs generally rises with each new product announcement.
The phosphor based white LEDs encapsulate InGaN blue LEDs inside phosphor coated epoxy. A common yellow phosphor material is cerium-doped yttrium aluminium garnet (Ce3+:YAG).
White LEDs can also be made by coating near ultraviolet (NUV) emitting LEDs with a mixture of high efficiency europium-based red and blue emitting phosphors plus green emitting copper and aluminium doped zinc sulfide (ZnS:Cu, Al). This is a method analogous to the way fluorescent lamps work. This method is less efficient than the blue LED with YAG:Ce phosphor, as the Stokes shift is larger, so more energy is converted to heat, but yields light with better spectral characteristics, which render color better. Due to the higher radiative output of the ultraviolet LEDs than of the blue ones, both methods offer comparable brightness. A concern is that UV light may leak from a malfunctioning light source and cause harm to human eyes or skin.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Esta é para o Hugo. As medidas de par valem algo mas não valem tudo. Se fizeres uma calha com luz vermelha e infra-vermelha apenas e sem nenhum azul, vais ter eventualmente boas leituras de PAR porque a clorofila usa essas radiações. Isso não significa que possas assumir essa leitura como indicação directa de utilidade para reef. Provavelmente ias ter bleaching já que se provou em laboratório que corais e luz vermelha não vão bem um com o outro.


Tens razão, mas não é isso que acontece com estes leds que o Marco refere! As leituras de PAR são de luz "normal" e não violeta ou infravermelhos. Completar com T5 sim senhor, agora que estes leds mantêm qualquer coral, não tenho a menor dúvida! Se na quantidade certa!

Tens uma superfície de 100x20 (ou será 30?) e dizes que tens 40W.

Isso dá +/- 0.02W por cada cm2! Pensando num coral habitual, digamos que ele ocupa uma área de quê? 25cm2 (5x5)?

Ora 25cm2 tem, na tua sump, cerca de 0,5W (e isto tendo os 40W distribuídos irmamente por todo o aqua). 0,5W de T5 ou HQI chegam para manter este coral de 5x5?

Vamos imaginar que tinhamos um "aquário" de 5cmx5cm e tinhamos lá uma seriatophora por exemplo. 0,5W seja de que luz for chegam para o manter?  :yb665:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Nuno...
Tudo razões plausiveis, mas não consigo ligar isso ao sucesso que vou vendo pela net a não ser que andem a "photoshopar" todas as fotos. Exemplos dei eu no inicio e não me parece que tenham problemas quer de cor quer de crescimentos.

A razão das cores e crescimentos dos corais não se resume á iluminação como bem sabes. Em relação ao teu exemplo e apenas para despistar... os corais que perderam cor ou que ficaram castanhos também os tinhas no display central com saude e cor usando outra iluminação? 

Ainda que os azuis não cubram os espectros todos de que falas penso que não seria razão suficiente para morrerem ou acastanharem... 

Em relação ao PAR tens razão, sendo mais importante o PUR do que o Par para Reef mas ao qual pouco uso alem do teórico podes dar pois não sabes as demandas de espectro de cada coral. 
Aqui, até podes pegar e explicar porque perdeste alguns corais baseado nos espectros que não tens, mas assim sendo já teriamos listas de que corais que não podemos ter debaixo de leds devido a espectros não fornecidos pelos ditos...

Tentaste voltar a ter esses mesmos corais debaixo de leds?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Aqui um exemplo de leds em calha bem aplicado sobre area a iluminar... 
Solana 60 Gallon Cube with EcoXotic Panorama LED Fixture | reef tools

Nuno só para uma referencia em termos de leds vs espaço/área:
Neste aquario usaram uma calha da Ecoxotic Panorama onde em 44cm * 38cm colocaram nada mais nada menos do 48 leds.

Mais info em: http://www.ecoxotic.com/community/wp...stem_Specs.pdf

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Aqui um exemplo de leds em calha bem aplicado sobre area a iluminar... 
> Solana 60 Gallon Cube with EcoXotic Panorama LED Fixture | reef tools
> 
> Nuno só para uma referencia em termos de leds vs espaço/área:
> Neste aquario usaram uma calha da Ecoxotic Panorama onde em 44cm * 38cm colocaram nada mais nada menos do 48 leds.
> 
> Mais info em: http://www.ecoxotic.com/community/wp...stem_Specs.pdf


 :Olá: lá Marco

Estes leds em calha da solana parecem assentar bem no teu novo cubo  :Wink: .
Recentemente publiquei um artigo que traduzi sobre Leds e que deu boa discussão, mas neste tópicos todos fala-se de tudo menos nos consumos globais versus por exemplo HQI que eu quero substituir por leds há já muito tempo e temperaturas que emitem estes leds. Outro aspecto é de que não se fala lá muito dos preços na totalidade. Ainda não sei o que vou colocar quando as HQI renderem a alma, e uma já tem 5 anos de uso (e nem me preocupo com PAR, etc...) mas estava a pensar numas da TMC e gostei dessas de umas que publicaste e que se colocam roscando. Que preços têm essas?

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Aqui um exemplo de leds em calha bem aplicado sobre area a iluminar... 
> Solana 60 Gallon Cube with EcoXotic Panorama LED Fixture | reef tools
> 
> Nuno só para uma referencia em termos de leds vs espaço/área:
> Neste aquario usaram uma calha da Ecoxotic Panorama onde em 44cm * 38cm colocaram nada mais nada menos do 48 leds.
> 
> Mais info em: http://www.ecoxotic.com/community/wp...stem_Specs.pdf


EU sou completamente pró leds...tem mais beneficios que problemas...
mas aqui vai um problema...

os leds são mais eficientes porque transmitem menos UV e menos infra vermelhos (calor), é básicamente isto...
UV que eu saiba não é muito fotossintético, mas há corais que por terem o pigmento X, conseguem converter a UV em luz fotossintético...depende do coral...
na zona inferior da luz visivel, existem também poucos leds, da cree não existem, e o pico da clorofila-a está lá nessa zona, um led com muita luz aí iria ter menos lumens...mas seria melhor em termos fotossintéticos...

daí ter chegado á tal conclusão que ter aí 75% leds brancos, com 25% t5 actinicas seria o melhor compromisso a nivel tecnologico, e a nivel de eficiência.

Eu tenho bastantes leds azuis, não me arrependo atenção...os leds batem qualquer luz nas fluorescências, estes royal blue pelo menos e isso também é importante, e claro também são úteis na fotossintese. pena não existir da cree na faixa aí dos 425 nm...
 :Wink: 
deitava fora as t5...se bem que posso complementar um dia destes com leds de outra proviniência...e deitar fora as t5 na mesma...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Baltasar: obrigado pelos excelentes esclarecimentos como de costume. Se olhares para um XM-L (apagado, claro) aquilo parece um rgb já que se notam várias secções lado a lado. Isso dá para pensar que no futuro poderemos ter num só led vários intervalos de radiação úteis.

Hugo: a área que tenho para iluminar é de 40 x 20. Menos, muito menos, do que escreveste. Se a calha fosse toda de luz branca, daria por volta de 8000 lumens. Ora isso pelas minhas contas dá um valor de 10000 lux coisa perfeitamente aceitável em Reef. Não é PAR ou PUR mas é a medida possível.

Marco: Eu só posso falar pelo que vejo no meu aquário. Já fiz passagens de frags nas duas direcções e tirando os corais com verde como cor predominante a conclusão é a mesma. Na sump crescem muito menos e "acastanham".
Admito que na sump existam algumas diferenças nomeadamente na circulação e no facto do pH ser ligeiramente mais baixo devido à saída do reactor de Ca.

Pelo que tenho visto na net, os casos de sucesso com iluminação exclusiva de leds de facto existem mas a maior parte deles usa calhas com alguma diversidade de espectro não se resumindo ao clássico coolwhite e royalblue em 1:1. 

Um aspecto importante. Mantive durante cerca de um ano a sump com uma calha de 8 XR-E numa combinação de 4 coolwhite para 4 royal-blue. Só quando juntei outra com 3 cw, 2 rb e 3 azuis é que comecei a ter coralina.
Se foi pela mudança de espectro ou aumento de intensidade ou outro factor, não sei.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boas João...
> o que queres dizer com muito pouco eficientes? Estás a falar do perimentro ou diamentro da área que cobrem?


Boas Marco.

Como já foi dito, falo de W/Lm.

Quer isto dizer que com XM-L por exemplo necessitas de menos W para obter os mesmos lumens com este focos.

A area coberta neste caso tb é importante. Creio que se distribui melhor a luz usando muitos led's do que com 5 focos.

Isto é apenas o meu raciocinio, não usei nenhum programa para simular isso, nem conheço nenhum. Mas parece-me lógico.

Pessoas que podem dar feedback sobre isso é o António e o Fabricio, embora este ultimo tenha desaparecido. Mas eles montaram a calha.

Eu não passei de planos, o orçamento assim não o permitiu nem permite ainda....

Mas já na altura fiquei curioso com esses led's de alta potência e pesquisei sobre eles.

Editado para complementar em relação aos outros posts:

Sobre a diversidade de led's, sou totalmente apologista disso, se o Sol tem o espectro todo, nós tb devemos ter. A minha ideia era usar pelo menos warm white, cool white, royal blue e blue. Fazendo agora, já acrescentaria os purple.

O maior problema a meu ver, é definir a quantidade de cada tipo de led a usar. Os predominantes têm que ser os CW, mas o resto é dificil, e acho que só por tentativa e erro se chega lá. Infelizmente não existe muita informação sobre isto.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> O maior problema a meu ver, é definir a quantidade de cada tipo de led a usar.


Nem mais. Daí eu dar toda a razão ao António Vitor que com a sua calha mista (led + T5) jogou pelo seguro e juntou uma fonte de luz complementar a compensar zonas de fraco espectro dos leds com excelentes resultados.

Reitero que não refuto que somente os leds possam dar resultado mas a evidência que eu tenho em casa é que isoladamente não chegam lá.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Nem mais.


Ora...  :SbOk: 

e ainda que lente escolher com base na altura do aquario e a altura a que podemos ter os leds.

Podemos ter o melhor dos leds, se usamos uma lente com um angulo que não se adequa à altura que usamos teremos uma má e ineficiente luz.

Essa é uma grande diferença dos leds. É preciso ser tudo mais certinho e "calculado". HQI ou sobretudo T5 é pouco indiferente a altura da calha e lentes nem existem nesta iluminação!

Por isso:

- Quantidade de leds
- Lente Vs Altura do led
- Quantidade da diversidade de leds

E temos os leds a fazer crescer qualquer coral!

Agora como o Nuno disse e bem Led + T5 é a opção "pelo seguro", e já se poupa dinheiro!

Eu devo fazer isso! só quero leds brancos, o resto será T5!  :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

> Ora... 
> 
> e ainda que lente escolher com base na altura do aquario e a altura a que podemos ter os leds.
> 
> Podemos ter o melhor dos leds, se usamos uma lente com um angulo que não se adequa à altura que usamos teremos uma má e ineficiente luz.
> 
> Essa é uma grande diferença dos leds. É preciso ser tudo mais certinho e "calculado". HQI ou sobretudo T5 é pouco indiferente a altura da calha e lentes nem existem nesta iluminação!
> 
> Por isso:
> ...


Nada te impede de teres reflectores à moda antiga com leds...
os leds também dá para meter reflectores, portanto... agora como não precisam a malta não mete...e lentes é muito melhor para controlar a abertura da luz que simples reflectores.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Eu sobre as lentes, o que estava disposto a testar, era colocar lentes só nos led's da periferia da calha, no meio deixava sem lente para ver o resultado. Se não resultasse, podia sempre pôr lentes à mesma em todos. Mas a ideia era basicamente evitar ao máximo + perdas por reflexão nos vidros laterais e tb evitar andar sempre a limpar os vidros! lol  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Nem mais. Daí eu dar toda a razão ao António Vitor que com a sua calha mista (led + T5) jogou pelo seguro e juntou uma fonte de luz complementar a compensar zonas de fraco espectro dos leds com excelentes resultados.
> 
> Reitero que não refuto que somente os leds possam dar resultado mas a evidência que eu tenho em casa é que isoladamente não chegam lá.


Mas se calhar, o António pode resolver essa lacuna colocando mais Led's azuis, não achas António? ou a teu ver, é só mesmo uma questão de espectro?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Mais um artigo com conteúdo bastante interessante sobre aspectos que as vezes são deixados para o lado, sorry ser em inglês, mas não tenho grande tempo para o traduzir.

*What You Should Know Before Purchasing an LED Light*

There is much, much more that goes into an LED unit besides the diodes used. Top quality emitters can be used, but if you have supbar electronics, drivers, etc on the inside, then you have a subpar light. Sure, the diode might be rated to last 50k hours with a 30% output loss over that period, but what if the drivers used are only rated for 10k hours (plus, what are the specs of said driver: is it constant-current, constant voltage, what is the tolerance, variance range, etc?).

Just because you have a spectrograph for a particular emitter doesn't mean that range is actually being emitted. What a diode produces depends entirely on the power being received, which depends entirely on...you guessed it...the quality of the power supply and drivers! So, just because you are buying a fixture with the latest-and-greatest insert-fad-diode-here, (a debatable subject all on its own) if you don't know what's attached to it, you have no idea if it's actually producing the spectral curve it's advertised to produce! This is all aside from the fact that the spectral curve of the vast majority of emitters leaves a lot to be desired...

I repeat: there is much, much more to LED lights than there are to the relatively simplistic fluorescent and MH fixtures we're all used to, and at the moment, unfortunately, you practically have to be an amateur electronics guru AND a lighting guru to be able to make effective comparisons in this (temporarily) flooded market. 

Most LED fixtures contain mediocre internal electronics. Why is this? Both for cost savings and because manufacturers know that the vast majority of consumers know nothing about the workings of LED lighting, and those that are not as ignorant concentrate solely on the type of diode being used without realizing that the other associated electronics have a large impact on the light emitted.

Over the next 2-4 years there is likely going to be a serious market 
contraction as most of the internal electronics of most LED fixtures will begin to fail. A few brands will begin to become the norm in each price point, and consumers won't have to spend days researching electronics AND lighting to be able to make a decision on what to purchase. Right now is a tough time to be looking for LEDs, because the average consumer simply doesn't know enough to make a comparison, and really, they shouldn't have to. The LED market hasn't reached the point where the average consumer has a good idea as to what they are purchasing, however. For a market contraction to occur, consumers will have to stop buying the bad products, and this process will take a few years.

All I can recommend in the meantime is to purchase from companies that offer as much info about their product as possible. The more info they're willing to offer about every aspect of the light (and the longer the warranty - ever wondered why most LED products are warranted for 1 year, when they're advertised to last for 10? The *diode* can *potentially* emit for 10 years, but what about everything else?), the higher the likelihood they produce a quality product. 

I wouldn't purchase a light if the manufacturer did not provide a spectrograph of the actual light (not just the diode) and brand of drivers being used, as well whether or not the driver is constant-current or constant-voltage. I'm probably pickier than most (as these requirements drastically limit the number of fixtures I'd consider spending money on, down to probably two or three), but I advise others to begin to demand more info, lest we be stuck with inferior products in a field that offers so much potential.

One of the heavy hitters of the mass-produced LED world, Phillips, has increased the power of their Luxeon Rebel LED series, which are now "50% more efficient", according to a Phillips spokesperson.  While this is good news, it isn't that big of a deal, as power and efficiency ratios are only going to continue to increase as LED lighting technology matures.  

What is a big deal  (to us aquarists, admittedly only a fraction of a percent of LED consumers) is broad spectrum output.  Unfortunately, Cree and Luxeon are still failing to produce an LED, or even a combination of LEDs, that yields a truly workable, full spectrum option for reef aquarium lighting.  

Any reader of this blog knows that I'm a huge fan of aquarium LED lighting, and that includes power increases and other improvements.  What I'm not a huge fan of is the misconception that Cree and Luxeon LEDs are "the best" or "the only LEDs that work for aquarium lighting".  In fact, the spectral output of all Cree and Luxeon LEDs leave something to be desired, most specifically in the orange, red, and violet spectrums.  Although this news release doesn't include the 'white' diodes, the point is still valid for aquarists.  

Moral of the story?  We as aquarists need to see is increased spectral response - it's time to wait and see if the big names will follow in the footsteps of Orphek, and start producing an LED that's truly suitable for color rendering in our reef aquariums.

----------


## António Vitor

Baltasar, boa informação e eu concordo.
Se eu fosse agora recriar a minha calha, metia violetas, e uns vermelhos...

fica para a próxima iteração do meu diy...
 :Wink: 

pela taxa de falha dos meus drivers, e da minha fonte, concluo que o material é bom, tenho também margem de manobra nos drivers, acho que isto pelo menos vai durar na boa 5 anos...
1 já cá canta!

O material electrónico tem costuma ter uma esperança de vida exponencial, agora apetece-me falar em matemática estou um bocado enferrujado...

Exponential distribution

bom, o meu cérebro está mesmo enferrujado...mas creio que se não tive uma falha neste periodo, só um buck por condensações, e pouco mais, mesmo com carradas de humidade (até o tecto ficou a pingar), pois ter um aquário numa sala fechada dá nisto...
 :Big Grin: 

posso afirmar que isto dos leds é mesmo resistente... 
tenho como que 12 micro calhas com 12 bucks independentes, se a taxa de avaria fosse razoável, teria concerteza um avariado, nada....
depois também concerto isto com uma perna ás costas...são as vantagens de construirmos nós próprios...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Lá está, leds + T5 parece ser uma abordagem, pelo menos, cuidadosa e preventiva!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Lá está, leds + T5 parece ser uma abordagem, pelo menos, cuidadosa e preventiva!


É por aí que vou.

Daqui a 1 mês já devo ter a calha pronta:
18 XM-L a 2000 mA coolwhite
10 XP-E ou XR-E a 700 mA blue
6 XP-E ou XR-E a 700 mA royal blue
1 T5 de 54w blue
1 T5 de 54w super-actínica

Estás obviamente convidado para ver a coisa a funcionar.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Continuo é a achar que isso é pouco para o teu aqua, mas claro que quero ver isso a funcionar  :Smile:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Nuno... espeta ai uns violetas.
Até as Par38 já podes escolher 1 ou 2 violetas pelo meio. Devias reconsiderar...

Dá uma olhada aqui:
Orphek | superior led lighting - Part 2

Este tópico é gigante mas com muito boa info. Ai tens exemplos de várias calhas DIY algumas já com violetas, vermelhos e qual a melhor relação espáço vs led.

Ultimate LED guide - Nano-Reef.com Forums

----------


## Marco Madeira

Para complicar ainda mais as opções... não deixa de ser uma alternativa interessante:

New Product -T5/T8 LED Tubes - Nano-Reef.com Forums

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

As T5 podem sempre ajudar no aspecto de Uniformizar a luz e diminuir o aspecto foco dos leds, permitindo até usar lentes de 40º ou mesmo 20º.

A propósito, alguém ja viu alguém a usar leds sem qualquer lente? com ou sem reflector...

----------


## António Vitor

> As T5 podem sempre ajudar no aspecto de Uniformizar a luz e diminuir o aspecto foco dos leds, permitindo até usar lentes de 40º ou mesmo 20º.
> 
> A propósito, alguém ja viu alguém a usar leds sem qualquer lente? com ou sem reflector...


eu....
 arrumei as lentes...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Estás sem lentes?

Mete aí fotos  :Smile:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

António agora que estas a compensar os leds com as T5 podes dizer que curva/espectro tem essas T5 quero perceber o que complementam nos CREE que estas a usar?

Ou até se não complementa nada e somente aumenta a potencia de determinado comprimento de onda que tenhas pouco só com leds.

Recorda-me que modelos da CREE estas mesmo a usar?

 :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> António agora que estas a compensar os leds com as T5 podes dizer que curva/espectro tem essas T5 quero perceber o que complementam nos CREE que estas a usar?
> 
> Ou até se não complementa nada e somente aumenta a potencia de determinado comprimento de onda que tenhas pouco só com leds.
> 
> Recorda-me que modelos da CREE estas mesmo a usar?


LIKE!  :Pracima:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Hugo...
a maior parte das calhas de leds tipo T5, tipo essa panorama da Ecoxotic usa lentes de 90 graus ou de 120 graus.

Deem uma olhada neste review...

Orphek PR-156 Reef Aquarium LED Light Review - Captive Aquatics: An Aquarium and Ecology Blog

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Nuno... espeta ai uns violetas.
> Até as Par38 já podes escolher 1 ou 2 violetas pelo meio. Devias reconsiderar...
> 
> Dá uma olhada aqui:
> Orphek | superior led lighting - Part 2
> 
> Este tópico é gigante mas com muito boa info. Ai tens exemplos de várias calhas DIY algumas já com violetas, vermelhos e qual a melhor relação espáço vs led.
> 
> Ultimate LED guide - Nano-Reef.com Forums


Obrigado Marco.

Andei doido em busca de violetas mas não encontro com uma potência comparável com uma T5 super actínica a não ser que meta umas boas dezenas. Também estudei usar leds turquesa (cyan) mas são muito difíceis de encontrar.

Como já se disse aqui, vão aparecendo mais opções mas depois para escolher a proporção de cores de modo a cobrir o espectro todo vai ser mais duro ou então alguém pega num espectrómetro rigoroso e apura um conjunto de combinações que repliquem algumas fontes de luzcque todos conhecemos por se terem tornado standard (ex: a muito desejada nos States Radium 20,000K).

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Bem... eu pelo menos ainda não estou totalmente convencido em relação aos LED's.

Acredito que funciona, não é isso, disso não tenho dúvidas, até coloquei um tópico que evidenciava boas cores nos LED's. 

Agora pelo que vejo, ainda há muita discussão, sobre o que é melhor ou não e depois os LED's são muito mais caros.

Eu não sou um céptico... nem podia ser. Há 6 anos montei um aquário exclusivamente com T5's (na altura existia a guerra T5 vs. HQI) e muita gente achava que só com HQI se podia ter boas cores. A diferença da guerra dessa altura para agora, é que para colocar LED's fica muito mais caro que T5. Na altura em que eu experimentei T5, ficou-me muito mais barato que comprar HQI.

Ao vivo, ainda só vi a calha da maxspect (que gostei muito) e uma régua do Baltasar (em casa do Basaloco). Ambas pareceram-me suficientes para manter corais. 

Mas digam-me uma coisa, vocês que pesquisaram já muito sobre isto, coloquem aqui vários exemplos de como iluminar o meu aquário (de 215cm x 60cm)  convenientemente. (Marca, quantidade e link com preço)


Pedia-vos só o favor de não indicar DIY, porque isso não quero, não consigo, não sei fazer, nem sequer me apetece ter esse trabalho. Se optar por LED's quero comprar uma calha já  feita.

Eu estou a pensar remontar o meu aquário com 2 calhas ATI Sunpower:  8 x 54w + 8 x 39w. O que dá mais ou menos 1000€ +/- lâmpadas. 

Por exemplo se eu optar pelas Maxspect, teria que comprar aí umas 3 calhas (750€ x 3 = 2250€!)

É por isto que continuo a defender as T5.
Em termos económicos, é verdade que ainda estou com de pé atrás com os LED's.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Ricardo...

Para essas medidas metia isto:
Orphek PR-156 Reef Aquarium LED Light Review - Captive Aquatics: An Aquarium and Ecology Blog

até tens as diferentes configurações para um aqua de 2.40 por 75.

a questão é que são mesmo caras... comparadas por exemplo a um DIY identico. Caras como investimento inicial, mas pensa que duram hipotéticamente 10 anos e não tens de comprar lampadas todos os anos nem precisas eventualmente de um refrigerador, fora o baixo consumo em relação a outros tipos de luz.
 Posso estar a enumerar n vantagens e mesmo assim não ficares ou não ficarmos convencidos sem testar e é esse o grande problema.

Em termos económicos acho que devias fazer um estudo a 5 anos a ver se vale a pena... porque o investimento inicial é pesado mas provavelmente pagas a diferença em pouco tempo. Seria engraçado estudar isso.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Ricardo,

E quanto custam as lâmpadas para essas 2 calhas T5 durante 8-10 anos?

Assim de repente, se estivermos a falar de ATI's e a uma média de 18 Euros cada lâmpada temos:

18 * 16 = 288 Euros (por ano)

Ao fim de 8-10 anos temos:

2304-2880 Euros + 1000 Euros iniciais, ou seja, quase o dobro dos Leds... Fora o consumo de electricidade...

*EDIT*

Isto sem falar das medidas da troika anunciadas hoje.

Página 18, medida 76:

_A partir de Janeiro de 2012, será inroduzida uma tributação sobre a electricidade._

*OUTRA?*

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Eu em relação aos leds também estou céptico... mas é num pormenor... estou euros€€€céptico...  :SbSourire2:   :yb624: 

O problema é que a tecnologia ainda tem um custo elevado... e como é um investimento para longo prazo, mínimo 5 a 10 anos, se entretanto nesse tempo (muito provável) aparecerem novas tecnologias, e os preços cairem, lá se foi o investimento... é como nos produtos informáticos... passado uns tempos está obsoleto e perdeu a grande parte do valor...

Agora em relação a soluções para iluminar um aquário, acho que o pessoal está à procura de uma calha integralmente de leds, quando isso implica um investimento brutal e não é com uma dessas calhas KR-92, MaxSpect ou Aquabeam que se ilumina um sistema SPS. Como a luz de leds é mais direccionada (um ângulo de projecção mais curto, entre os 60 a 90º), e como grande parte das soluções actualmente existentes são calhas que cobrem perfeitamente o comprimento do aqua, mas são muito estreitas, cobrem apenas 1/4 a 1/3 da largura, para SPS com apenas uma calha vai ser complicado... Então seria necessário colocar duas ou três dessas calhas (aumentava o custo 2 a 3 vezes!), ou compensar com iluminação T5 à frente e atrás, por exemplo (a minha solução preferida)...

Há tempos coloquei umas fotos dumas calhas híbridas da Geiseman e da Blau, com uma linha de leds na faixa central, rodeadas por 2 ou 3 lâmpadas T5 à frente e atrás. Alguns falaram que para isso não valia a pena, que o melhor era uma só de leds. Cá para mim, de momento ainda é a melhor solução. Combina-se o melhor das duas tecnologias. O preço é muito provavelmente mais em conta, e em termos de consumos de energia, a componente dos leds ajuda a baixar um pouco na factura eléctrica.

Aqui ficam uns links...


http://reefbuilders.com/2010/07/09/g...opean-pricing/


http://reefbuilders.com/2010/05/25/b...quarium-light/

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> se entretanto nesse tempo (muito provável) aparecerem novas tecnologias, e os preços cairem, lá se foi o investimento...


Isso acontece com tudo e não só com as calhas, para além disso não acredito que as novas tecnologias saiam baratas. Ainda me lembro das primeiras televisões de plasma da Pioneer à venda na Fnac por 24.999 Euros....  :yb624:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ricardo... tinha-me esquecido das Vertex e ainda tens as Ecoxotic.

Vertex, outra boa alternativa.... fora o preço. Já fazem simulação de nascer e por do sol fora tempestades. Dá uma olhada em:

YouTube - &#x202a;Vertex Illumina SR 1200 LED Demo&#x202c;&rlm;

Vertex Aquaristik > Home

Ecoxotic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLKEB...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__g1A...eature=related

Ecoxotic na MACNA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81OjobFOZ0o

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Ricardo,
> 
> E quanto custam as lâmpadas para essas 2 calhas T5 durante 8-10 anos?


Vamos ser realistas, o dia em que eu tiver um equipamento (bombas, escumadores, iluminação) durante 10 anos é porque abandonei a aquariofilia. Daqui a 10 anos de certeza que terei outro aquário, com outras dimensões. 
Para dar um exemplo, desde 2004, tive 3 sistemas de iluminação diferentes. 

Outro problema com as calhas de LED's, é que neste momento parece os telemóveis ou os computadores. Ao fim de um ano estão desactualizadas, porque saiu um modelo todo XPTO. 

Onde posso ver preços para Portugal, dessa calha? É que pelos vistos eles têm fornecedor português




> For Orphek office Portugal - Portuguese speakers : portugal@orphek.com


Não me digam, como aconteceu com várias marcas anteriormente, que um "ninja" com uma pseudo-loja  é o "Distribuidor exclusivo para Portugal".

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Isso acontece com tudo e não só com as calhas, para além disso não acredito que as novas tecnologias saiam baratas. Ainda me lembro das primeiras televisões de plasma da Pioneer à venda na Fnac por 24.999 Euros....


Tudo desvaloriza com o tempo, mas no caso destes produtos de tecnologia, a desvalorização costuma ser brutal e num espaço de tempo relativamente curto, tipo um ano ou isso... Já por exemplo um escumador, uma bomba de circulação, um reactor, se passado meio ano ou um ano quiseres vender, não perdes 50% ou mais do investimento inicial, ainda se consegue vender sem uma valente desvalorização...  :SbOk3: 


Em relação a leds, pessoalmente tenho duas Aquabeam500 brancas (modelo Twin), acho que já faz cerca de ano e meio... e estou muito satisfeito (substitui uma T5 de 39W a 54W)... e até era bem capaz de ir investindo noutro par ou dois... só que o preço, de há ano e meio, mantém-se literalmente igual... e por outro lado, outras marcas como a Maxspect, já estão com um custo por watt muito melhor que produtos semelhantes de há seis meses ou um ano atrás... enquanto a concorrência não aumentar ainda vai ser difícil apostar em produtos destes... numa calha LED DIY conseguimos cerca de 5 EUR/watt ou menos, enquanto que numa Maxpect deve rondar os 6 ou 7 EUR, e as Aquabeam os 9 ou 10 EUR/watt... assim mais vale não investir e aguardar uns tempos...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Isso acontece com tudo e não só com as calhas, para além disso não acredito que as novas tecnologias saiam baratas. Ainda me lembro das primeiras televisões de plasma da Pioneer à venda na Fnac por 24.999 Euros....


Pois lá está... o tipo que comprou por esse preço, pensou que ia ter televisão para 10 anos.  :yb624: 


Boa Marco.... Vertex, Orphek, Ecoexotic, Maxspect... se calhar ainda podemos incluir as Pacific Sun. 
Mais alguma boa marca? Ou é tudo dos 2000€ para cima?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Vertex, outra boa alternativa.... fora o preço. Já fazem simulação de nascer e por do sol fora tempestades. Dá uma olhada em:
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Vertex Illumina SR 1200 LED Demo&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> Vertex Aquaristik > Home


Boas Marco,

Essa calha de leds da Vertex deve ser o topo de gama do momento. Mas mesmo assim já viste as dimensões e formato dos leds na calha? Aquilo é quase sempre uma série de leds alinhados em linha, com uma área algo estreita... a qualidade da luz deve ser excelente, o problema é a iluminação geral no aquário, nomeadamente mais à frente e mais atrás... muito provavelmente corais tipo SPS não conseguirão receber luz adequada nos lados da frente e atrás... Agora, duas ou três calhas dessas em paralelo, isso sim, seria uma festa!  :SbOk:  mas upa upa...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Pois lá está... o tipo que comprou por esse preço, pensou que ia ter televisão para 10 anos.


Ora aí está... e depois hoje em dia vê o pessoal a comprar televisões melhores e dez vezes mais baratas!  :SbOk: 




> Boa Marco.... Vertex, Orphek, Ecoexotic, Maxspect... se calhar ainda podemos incluir as Pacific Sun. 
> Mais alguma boa marca? Ou é tudo dos 2000€ para cima?


Já agora, anota aí Ecolamps KR-92... acho que continua a ser uma das melhores actualmente


http://reefbuilders.com/2009/06/22/e...lighting-kr92/
http://www.eco-sell.com/services/esh...tegory&CatID=1
agora que vejo de novo a foto, estas KR-92 devem ser literalmente as melhores do momento... círculos de leds centrais e linhas de leds laterais, excelente

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok para baralhar a festa aqui estão o ultimo grito também Maxpect a pensar no compensar a direccionalidade da luz LED, não falando de outros aspectos tecnológicos de comunicação com as calhas por wireless etc.

Hum muito em breve espero... eheheh irá haver uma marca abaixo dos valores dos 2000 aqui tão falados e com todas estas tecnologias ou outras mais, mas a seu tempo será tudo devidamente revelado  :SbSourire2: , para já fiquem com mais umas imagenzitas fabulosas de que os chinocas já estão a passar a perna nestas coisas as grandes marcas conhecidas de aquariofilia não só em tecnologia de ponta mas até já algum design:









Post completo aqui: Mazarra LED @ Aquarama 2011

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Pois lá está... o tipo que comprou por esse preço, pensou que ia ter televisão para 10 anos.


É verdade, mas também não acredito que haja muita gente a "aguentar" uma calha T5 por mais de 3-5 anos, no entanto posso estar enganado.  :Wink:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

*Boas

Abaixo dos 2000 euros os novos modelos Pacific Sun!!!! XM-L CREE


--suitable for aquariums with mixed  LPS and SPS corals. Fully controlable

----Metis XM 2x150W / GHL--850x130x50mm 300W--Aprox-1550.00 euros

----Metis CRP 2x100W / GHL--850x130x50mm 200W--Aprox-1150.00 euros

----Metis CRP 3x100W / GHL--1250x130x50mm 300W--Aprox--1600.00 euros
*

----------


## António Vitor

> Estás sem lentes?
> 
> Mete aí fotos


Então eu meto no tópico retirado escumador, e ninguém comenta...
 :Big Grin: 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_JyJvBB9J4...0/100_2329.JPG

aquilo mais simples não há é básicamente, um dissipador com leds colados e depois um acrilico á frente por causa dos salpicos...funciona...
 :Big Grin: 

Tirei as lentes porque não gostei, assim ficou uniforme...
Os meus leds são prá ai 55% XP-G, e 45% xp-E royal blue. tudo combinado a 180W.

T5, as que eu agora tenho são da ATI actinic, antes eram ATi, mas purple plus ou lá o que era...
estas:

Baltasar até podes ter razão tudo uma questão de potência...
tenho aqui leds q.b. para criar outra calha só com um bis em vez de 2, e aumentar a potência disto retirando as t5, possivelmente faço isso...ou não é quando me der na telha...

----------


## António Vitor

> Ricardo,
> 
> E quanto custam as lâmpadas para essas 2 calhas T5 durante 8-10 anos?
> 
> Assim de repente, se estivermos a falar de ATI's e a uma média de 18 Euros cada lâmpada temos:
> 
> 18 * 16 = 288 Euros (por ano)
> 
> Ao fim de 8-10 anos temos:
> ...


Acho que sim, agora é que eles vão esmifrar o povo português... vai ser bem esprimido... estão a ver a albânia aí há uns 20 anos?
já faltou mais...

----------


## António Vitor

> Ok para baralhar a festa aqui estão o ultimo grito também Maxpect a pensar no compensar a direccionalidade da luz LED, não falando de outros aspectos tecnológicos de comunicação com as calhas por wireless etc.
> 
> Hum muito em breve espero... eheheh irá haver uma marca abaixo dos valores dos 2000€ aqui tão falados e com todas estas tecnologias ou outras mais, mas a seu tempo será tudo devidamente revelado , para já fiquem com mais umas imagenzitas fabulosas de que os chinocas já estão a passar a perna nestas coisas as grandes marcas conhecidas de aquariofilia não só em tecnologia de ponta mas até já algum design:


Vais ver eles andam com a arte da guerra debaixo do braço ou escondido nas gavetas das suas lojas dos "300$", já compraram a divida dos USA, estão muito ansiosos em comprar a nossa divina nacional, depois dizem...

vá.... convertam-se ao comucomuni....comuuucomuunismo...
Se não querem passar fome...
 :Big Grin: 

Eu se fosse um daqueles comunistas ferrenhos, e chinoca, e tivesse algum poder, era isto que fazia...para aniquilar o capitalismo por dentro...

reparem o que os gajos fizeram com o aço (entre outros) ou com material para imans (rare earth elements).

fizeram dumping, obrigaram os ocidentais a desistir do negócio (minas disto), quando se viram sem concorrência...
ai minha mãe....são eles também a puxar o valor do carvão, petróleo para cima, e básicamente são eles que estão a minar o capitalismo e por dentro...
vejam isto:

Cost of Lanthanum and Neodymium rise sharply following China’s stockpiling of rare earth metals


claro que agora para reactivar as minas custam muito dinheiro, que foram fechadas por não darem lucro...
reparem no dumping descarado...
 :Big Grin: 

logo que a concorrência fechou toca a subir....

passa de pouco mais de 1 dólar para 100 dólares, e estes elementos não se tornaram mais raros, existem em grande abundância, embora o nome engane, só que óbviamente a 1 dólar ninguém tem lucro, nem os chinocas, é demasiadament óbvio aquilo que eles fizeram...

Isto é importante, porque é um dos ingredientes do tal material electronico...nota-se mesmo politicas concertadas para isso...
Daí o ridiculo que foi o socrates ir lá pedir dinheiro aos chineses...lol é o mesmo que o capuchinho vermelho ir pedir ao lobo mau para tomar conta da avó...

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Arte_da_Guerra
Vou ser sincero, ainda não li, e tenho de ler, serve quer para guerras bélicas, quer para economia ou outras...
acho que o povo português deveria ler, ficava mais inteligente...
 :Big Grin: 




> Sun Tzu forja a figura de um general cujas qualidades são o segredo, a dissimulação e a surpresa.


dissimulação...
segredo...
e surpresa, aí vamos ter uma surpresa vamos...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

António Vitor, com essa lâmpada estás realmente a complementar todo o comprimento de onda dos CREE para baixo, no entanto e pondo aqui lado a lado o gráfico da tua ATI, o dos CREE e dos Prolight, cada vez acho mais os CREE muito desajustados nos comprimentos de onda, ou seja podem ser actualmente os leds mais eficientes mas não são de todos os mais eficazes no que toca a espectros, pois como vêm todo o pico está ele muito mais a frente dos 450nm ao contrário do Prolight que parece um espelho quase da lâmpada ATI mesmo.

ATI Actinic:



CREE Royal Blue:



Prolight Royal Blue:

----------


## António Vitor

Sim podes ter razão, mas mesmo assim a ATI actinic também complementaria bem as com os leds prolight
 :Wink: 



por isso disse que se calhar só brancos e complementar com t5 actinica seria a oposta mais certeira, repara nos brancos... e repara no da linha verde 3700-5000 CCT.
 :Big Grin: 

até consegue despejar mais luz abaixo dos 450 (em termos relativos) que o royal blue da mesma marca, e é bem mais uniforme!
observa a radiação relativa...muito melhor que o 5000-10000 CCT

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> ... ou com material para imans (rare earth elements).
> 
> Cost of ... Neodymium rise sharply ...


Ah, agora entendo por que é que os suportes para frags magnéticos da OceansWonders são tão caros!  :SbOk3:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Ah, agora entendo por que é que os suportes para frags magnéticos da OceansWonders são tão caros!


Os chinocas mataram muitas minas do ocidente, por exemplo canadá, agora porque sabem que estes elementos são essenciais á electronica, barram a venda aos estrangeiros...
tipo...

nós controlamos tudo... (pensam eles), e é um facto...

Empresas de electronica para impedir isto foram montaram fábricas na china...
Isto está mesmo a chegar a um ponto que deixamos de ter controlo e se calhar a democracia ocidental pode mesmo estar em risco, podem pensar que o vitor é maluco, mas as maluquices vão se repetindo e os erros do passado, voltam e teimam em repetir-se...

Eu se posso evitar, não compro chinoca...
 :Big Grin: 

cá para mim os gajos da troika são chinocas...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correcto António Vitor essa ATI compensaria um pouco visto ir abaixo dos 400nm, mas estou a espera para isso dos Prolight UV pena só fabricarem de 3W, mas tem um pico médio mínimo nos 390nm e máximo nos 410nm e mesmo sendo de 3W debitam um mínimo de 755mW (Radiometric Power) no BIN mais potente.

Quanto a brancos e como referi já anteriormente a curva do branca de 1000K Prolight para mim está perfeita mesmo e tem bastante na zona do azul, não tanto amarelos e vermelhos como esse que falas, mas a meu gosto pessoal não gosto de brancos amarelados ehehhe.

Recordo aqui a curva que falo:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> *Boas*
> 
> *Abaixo dos 2000 euros os novos modelos Pacific Sun!!!! XM-L CREE*
> 
> 
> *--suitable for aquariums with mixed  LPS and SPS corals. Fully controlable*
> 
> *----Metis XM 2x150W / GHL--850x130x50mm 300W--Aprox-1550.00 euros*
> 
> ...


 http://www.pacific-sun.eu/download/manual_eng_metis.pdf


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt! :SbOk: 

Destaco isto:



> *Each lamp is equipped with an  internal computer which communicates wirelessly with the PC computer*  (through a built-in BT module).  Computer allow customers to simulate many diffrent/custom weather scenario - like sunset/sunrise, passing clouds, PAR(Photosynthetic Active Radiation) changing, light color temperature changing, moonlight simulation etc.


Por esses preços não está nada mal, não senhor...

E já gora os preços da série METIS XM?


Só não gosto das lentes de 120º...  :Admirado:  e do facto de não ter leds contínuos ao centro... :Admirado:

----------


## António Vitor

o manual da pacific sun deu-me uma ideia para o meu controlador...
 :Smile: 
assim já podia meter mais luz e com consumos médios semelhantes, aliás era criar nuvens, com base em ciclos e com médias de potência...

modo nuvens:
potência 70% (em média teriamos o mesmo que 70% da potência)
 ciclo periodo (duração das oscilações)
minimum range (potência minima) exemplo 30%
maximum range (máxima) exemplo 100%

acho que em 3 dias de volta da programação consigo fazer isto...
 :Big Grin: 
conseguia até recriar alguma aleatoridade, e usar uma distribuição matemática, para que funcionasse...
e sempre dava para desenferrujar o meu cérebro...

Eu se mete-se mais leds, conseguiria ter consumos idênticos (com a potência a 70%) isto se aumenta-se a potência em 30%...

boa ideia...
 :Big Grin: 

para relampagos era depois colocar as luzes no máximo, durante uns milisegundos quando os relampagos estivessem associados a alçguma nebulosidade...
fácil... 

acho que seria também mais interessante, e possivelmente potencialmente mais eficaz para os corais...diria eu... e sem burnings, mesmo com mais intensidade...

A ideia dos gajos da pacific sun, foi mesmo muito boa...diria...
esta é das tais vantagens que os leds podem proporcional, uma aproximação à natureza...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Então eu meto no tópico retirado escumador, e ninguém comenta...
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_JyJvBB9J4...0/100_2329.JPG
> 
> aquilo mais simples não há é básicamente, um dissipador com leds colados e depois um acrilico á frente por causa dos salpicos...funciona...
> 
> 
> Tirei as lentes porque não gostei, assim ficou uniforme...
> Os meus leds são prá ai 55% XP-G, e 45% xp-E royal blue. tudo combinado a 180W.
> ...


Boas.

Pois por isso te perguntei atrás se tinhas as T5 por uma questão de espectro ou de potência que te faltou. Porque realmente, em termos de espectro não é mt diferente, apenas as T5 têm o espectro um pouco mais alargado.

António, já agora, estou de férias, é uma boa alturar para medirmos a potência da tua calha como tinhamos falado!  :Coradoeolhos: 

E aproveito e vejo uma calha de led's a bulir...  :SbOk: 

Que te parece?

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas.
> 
> Pois por isso te perguntei atrás se tinhas as T5 por uma questão de espectro ou de potência que te faltou. Porque realmente, em termos de espectro não é mt diferente, apenas as T5 têm o espectro um pouco mais alargado.
> 
> António, já agora, estou de férias, é uma boa alturar para medirmos a potência da tua calha como tinhamos falado! 
> 
> E aproveito e vejo uma calha de led's a bulir... 
> 
> Que te parece?


Parece bem!

pode ser de manhã quinta e sexta ou sábado todo o dia...gostava também de saber!

Em relação ás t5, olha que tem o pico nos 425-430, onde nenhum led praticamente emite (daqueles que a malta mais usa)...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim esquece, tens razão, os led's tão nos 450 e as T5 nos 420, vi mal sorry.

Apontamos para sexta então. Testei agora o aparelho e tenho que ir comprar pilhas, mal se vê no LCD.

Não mudas-te de numero pois não? 

Tens o meu numero ou queres que envie?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Encontrei este led violeta.

3 W violet high power led products, buy 3 W violet high power led products from alibaba.com

Do mesmo fabricante dos led's de 10,20,50,100,300W.

Mas não tem grafico de espectro.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

outros:

10W 420nm High Power LED-UV
http://www.chicb2c.com/index.php?mai...oducts_id=1060

----------


## António Vitor

O meu número é o mesmo, mas manda o teu sff por pm...

E já agora obrigado!
fica então para sexta...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Chamo apenas a atenção para o facto dos CREE XM-L terem o pico lifeiramente melhor para nós do que os antecessores XR-E e XP-G já que cai na região dos 440 a 445.

Têm também um gráfico que me parece menos "pontudo".

Estou a escrever do smartphone por isso não consigo colocar aqui o gráfico.

Juntando isso à melhor relação lumen/watt, são incontornáveis desde que se tenha cuidado com efeitos spotlight.

Não sei se é economicamente eficiente costumizar um led múltiplo para produções do mercado de água salgada mas se for havemos brevemente de ver no mesmo led distribuições espectrais em linha com as das T5 e HQI.

Até lá, insisto que e solução mais segura e económica é da do António Vitor.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

DEpois de ler estas intervenções todas (excelentes por sinal como não poderia deixar de ser) fico aindamais com a minha ideia inicial:

1 - Os leds funcionam é só uma questão de escala!
2 - Há que separar o que é uma montagem nova, onde ainda não foi gasto nenhum dinheiro em iluminação, do que seriam mudanças de HQI ou T5 para leds.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Então eu meto no tópico retirado escumador, e ninguém comenta...
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_JyJvBB9J4...0/100_2329.JPG
> 
> aquilo mais simples não há é básicamente, um dissipador com leds colados e depois um acrilico á frente por causa dos salpicos...funciona...
> 
> 
> Tirei as lentes porque não gostei, assim ficou uniforme...
> Os meus leds são prá ai 55% XP-G, e 45% xp-E royal blue. tudo combinado a 180W.
> ...


E só com as T5?! coloca lá uma foto só com as T5!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> DEpois de ler estas intervenções todas (excelentes por sinal como não poderia deixar de ser) fico aindamais com a minha ideia inicial:
> 
> 1 - Os leds funcionam é só uma questão de escala!
> 2 - Há que separar o que é uma montagem nova, onde ainda não foi gasto nenhum dinheiro em iluminação, do que seriam mudanças de HQI ou T5 para leds.


Não concordo completamente com o teu ponto 1 porque continuo a achar que os leds comerciais disponíveis PARA DIY não se consegue uma cobertura espectral suficientementemente boa para puxar por todo e qualquer coral. Contudo essa insuficiência é absolutamente simples de compensar complementando com T5.

Só que isto está constantemente a mudar. Brevemente teremos mais escolhas espectrais, menores preços e maiores potências.

No dia em que se consiga uma boa cobertura nos 390 a 440 e já agora entre os 465 e os 485, diria que temos o problema resolvido.

Aqui tenho que distinguir o DIY dos produtos comerciais como aquele que dá o nome a este tópico. Há indicações seguras que apontam para produção dedicada de leds "custom" para os fabricantes de calhas.

Respondendo directamente ao Marco e sintetizando a minha (discutível) opinião:
O sistema que escolheste parece ajustado se optares pela combinação de espectro mais abrangente. Tenho é dúvidas quanto à quantidade de focos que terás que usar.

Eu adoro cubos com um elemento ilha central dominante com rocha e corais e apenas areia à volta. Mais ainda quando se usa um efeito spotlight ficando a periferia francamente mais sombria.
Não sei se irás por aí mas estes focos são absolutamente ideais para se conseguir esse efeito e o facto de só se iluminar o centro do tanque permite poupar em equipamento e em electricidade (para além de crescerem menos algas nos vidros  :Smile:  ).

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Não concordo completamente com o teu ponto 1 porque continuo a achar que os leds comerciais disponíveis PARA DIY não se consegue uma cobertura espectral suficientementemente boa para puxar por todo e qualquer coral. Contudo essa insuficiência é absolutamente simples de compensar complementando com T5.
> 
> Só que isto está constantemente a mudar. Brevemente teremos mais escolhas espectrais, menores preços e maiores potências.
> 
> No dia em que se consiga uma boa cobertura nos 390 a 440 e já agora entre os 465 e os 485, diria que temos o problema resolvido.
> 
> Aqui tenho que distinguir o DIY dos produtos comerciais como aquele que dá o nome a este tópico. Há indicações seguras que apontam para produção dedicada de leds "custom" para os fabricantes de calhas.
> 
> Respondendo directamente ao Marco e sintetizando a minha (discutível) opinião:
> ...


Os leds chegam porque há exemplos disso espalhados pela Net e pelos foruns. Mesmo com leds DIY! Por isso os leds servem!

E onde está provado que os corais necessitam desses espectros?

Já parece o outro que dá quase um tiro na cabeça porque o KH desceu 2 pontos, ou o magnésio está a níveis baixos, embora os corais e os peixes continuam espectaculares!


Claro que se a ideia é emitar ao máximo a luz solar e a luz solar tem esses espectros a nossa iluminação também deveria ter, a questão é se os corais necessitam desses espectros ou não! As tantas os corais tem de ter é claridade e estão-se a barimbar se essa claridade é branca, azul, amerela, roxa ou UV. Precisam é de luz *suficiente*!

Sei lá, há tanta coisa sobre os corais que ainda não sabemos... :Admirado:

----------


## Marco Madeira

> Respondendo directamente ao Marco e sintetizando a minha (discutível) opinião:
> O sistema que escolheste parece ajustado se optares pela combinação de espectro mais abrangente. Tenho é dúvidas quanto à quantidade de focos que terás que usar.
> 
> Eu adoro cubos com um elemento ilha central dominante com rocha e corais e apenas areia à volta. *Mais ainda quando se usa um efeito spotlight ficando a periferia francamente mais sombria*.
> Não sei se irás por aí mas estes focos são absolutamente ideais para se conseguir esse efeito e o facto de só se iluminar o centro do tanque permite poupar em equipamento e em electricidade (para além de crescerem menos algas nos vidros  ).



...acabaste de relatar o que pretendo... é disso que anda á procura, vamos ver como fica e se resulta!  :SbSourire2: 
em relação a quantidade de focus... pelo menos 4 ou 5 de acordo com o que tenho visto para medidas identicas.

----------


## António Vitor

> E só com as T5?! coloca lá uma foto só com as T5!


logo eu posto, mas discordo contigo ao dizeres que todo o espectro é igual...
claro que eles conseguem usar todo o espectro visivel, e neste facto tens razão....

Mas queremos leds para quê e porque?
Eficiência e produtividade com menos energia, certo?

Ora se eu sei que é apenas a clorofila-a que produz açucares...e tem o pico da eficiência nos 425 e 430, depende dos "vegetais" mas anda aqui á volta...

Os outros pigmentos (há muitos) como o caroteno ou a clorofila-b apenas convertem outros espectros em energia para a ....clorofila-a...
 :Big Grin: 

É óbvio que isso vai alterar os corais em termos de pigmentação...eles vão se alterar para a luz que os irradia, agora isso requer energia, convém que os corais estejam bem "gordos" quando se meter luz led...
 :Wink: 

mais....os Cree têm outro buraco entre 460 e 490, pico da clorofila-b.
enfim tens aqui uma luz EFICIENTE, mas INEFICIENTE a nivel fotossintético, tás a ver?
Agora podes usar a tremenda eficiência nos espectros onde os leds são bons, e meter outras fontes de luz mais eficientes fotossintéticamente, nos buracos, e conseguires resultados excelentes com menos potência de luz, que é o que pretendemos...

Isto é o que eu penso, vou pela lógica das coisas.
Já existem leds entre  400-440 (os blue da cree, Rebel da philips e os do Baltasar já emitem nesta faixa 460-490, só temos de nos preocupar com um buraco), existem, mas não são produzidos pelas CREE, embora os chinocas também não sejam assim tão maus, o João alves mostrou alguns leds interessantes.

O problema nos sites que ele indicou são  a compra em quantidades...e termos poucos dados relativos à qualidade dos mesmos...
Os leds do Baltasar parecem ser de grande qualidade, vamos ver quando introduzem no mercado os tais leds dos tais buracos...
 :Wink:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois as quantidades não ajudam, mas um deles o minimo era 50.

Para um aqua com alguma dimensão isto é um numero necessário, logo isso não será um problema.

Há sempre hipotese de compras conjuntas.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Marco: estou ansioso por ver como vai ficar essa maravilha. Outra coisa que gosto é que os focos fiquem dispostos em arco com algum ângulo, aumentam o dramatismo por formarem sombras. Quem já mergulhou sabe bem que as sombras fazem parte da paisagem aquática tornando-a mais rica e misteriosa. Nada semelhante aos nossos tanques de iluminação uniforme.

Hugo: admito que alguns DIY tenham sucesso mas admito também que os restantes factores sejam muito favoráveis possibilitando assim uma iluminação que não é óptima. Não fornecer luz suficiente nos buracos de frequência mencionados pelo António é fugir do óptimo sem qualquer espécie de dúvida. Isso é consistente com os resultados que tive até hoje passados 2 anos de leds.

António: nada como as benditas das T5 para tapar buracos, lol!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

5 lampadas incadescentes "normais" E27 de 60W viradas para um único coral, não o faziam crescer?

----------


## António Vitor

> 5 lampadas incadescentes "normais" E27 de 60W viradas para um único coral, não o faziam crescer?


faziam, mas era ineficiente...
porque:

1-emitem luz a 360º ( e tens de ter reflectores, e estes nunca são nem 50% eficientes, mesmo os melhores)
2-emitem um espectro uniforme, mas mais nos amarelos e vermelhos, outro pico da clorofila-a, mas dúvido que os corais consigam o usar, afinal a água do mar filtra a componente de onda mais longa...)
3- emitem infra-vermelhas, á toa...CARRADAS, e é por isso que uma fluorescente é melhor que uma incandescente...
 :Big Grin: 

Um led é melhor no quÊ?

-Menos infra-vermelhos e menos UV, e é aqui que a porca torce o rabo, para terem grandes lumens, e porque vemos mal mesmo os violetas, eles não "dopam" os leds com materiais que iriam provocar um acréscimo da intensidade na zona acima dos UV, isto porque iriam ter caudas para os UV, e desperdicio...
para além de vermos mal estas cores...
Ora nós nos reefs, queremos ter máximo de eficiência fotossintética, os lumens podem querer dizer alguma coisa, mas pouco...
e quando tu vires 2 fotos com leds e com t5, vais perceber...
 :Big Grin: 
logo á noite...
-Outra vantagem dos leds, de não exibirem luz a 360º e portanto mais eficiencia...sem necessidade de reflectores, esta (minha opinião)é a MAIOR vantagem dos leds, isso e a duração...se adicionares reflectores vais ter um melhor aproveitamento, mas é negligênciável.

Nas férias sou capaz de fazer umas coisas giras, para além de aumentar a potÊncia posso adicionar uns leds mais clorofila-a friedly...
mas isso é para outra altura...
 :Wink: 
claro retirar as t5 de vez...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> faziam, mas era ineficiente...
> porque:
> 
> 1-emitem luz a 360º ( e tens de ter reflectores, e estes nunca são nem 50% eficientes, mesmo os melhores)
> 2-emitem um espectro uniforme, mas mais nos amarelos e vermelhos, outro pico da clorofila-a, mas dúvido que os corais consigam o usar, afinal a água do mar filtra a componente de onda mais longa...)
> 3- emitem infra-vermelhas, á toa...CARRADAS, e é por isso que uma fluorescente é melhor que uma incandescente...
> 
> 
> Um led é melhor no quÊ?
> ...


Então se 5 lampadas incandescentes conseguiam fazer crescer o coral, uma lampada de delds de 21W (7x3wXP-G) também conseguia?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Nesse tópico que coloquei algures atrás de 150 páginas, o pessoal já testou várias conbinações de leds, usando mesmo Vermelhos, Violetas e Cyan e voltaram sempre á báse, ou seja, Royal Blue, Blue e Branco (Cool White). alguns colocam violeta mas cá para mim é só por motivos estéticos porque há pessoal que não consegue ficar contente já com o imenso azul obtido. Numa calha de 100 leds colocam 4 ou 5 violetas, acho pouco importante.

Não fogem muito dos Cree e Rebel... já testaram outros mas sem resultados satisfatórios.

----------


## António Vitor

> Então se 5 lampadas incandescentes conseguiam fazer crescer o coral, uma lampada de delds de 21W (7x3wXP-G) também conseguia?


sim...embora pudesse não ser eficiente...
epá até velas dá...se forem muitas...
 :Big Grin: 

OS leds dão, mas podiam ser melhores em termos fotossintéticos...é apenas isso...

eles continuam a emitir em outros espectros, e QUASE TODOS os espectros, mesmo o verde contrariamente ao que se pensa, conseguem ser funcionais em termos de fotossintese...

nem vos passa pela cabeça a quantidade de pigmentos que as plantas usam, para converter a luz (mesmo o infravermelho, como foi descoberto há bem pouco tempo, numa determinada planta), para a tal clorofila-a...
Se adicionarmos as cores nos corais, e possivel modelação da onda (mudança de espectro) por causa disso...
 :Big Grin: 
percebes?

Agora existe o tal pico nos 425 nm, um exemplo se usares T5, conseguias com menos watts, crescimento nos corais, só com luz desta...percebes?

uma visão simplista:


Isto adiciona o impacto de n diferentes pigmentos nas plantas comuns (não estou a falar dos simbiontes dos corais, podem ser diferentes, por exemplo não possuir caroteno, e aí o impacto do buraco nos 475 nm não se fazia sentir).

claro que eu posso estar completamente errado... antes eu dizia que era no buraco dos 475 nm agora estou a dizer que é nos 425, só pela intuição sem dados concretos....porque encontrei isto e posso passar á anterior forma...

The PAR/PUR of Your Reef Lights - The Importance of the PAR/PUR of Your Reef Lights - The PUR/PAR of Your Reef Lights Grows Corals

se este artigo estiver correcto e pelo gráfico:


(quem for para os CREE)
então esqueçam as royal blue, adicionam apenas blue, e algumas vermelhas, e têm a luz ideal e também eficiente....

*P.S.
reparem que mudei de opinião durante este meu último reply...é o que faz fazer pesquisa para responder...
nunca tinha encontrado um gráfico da resposta das zooxantelas em relação ao espectro, não sei se será verdade, e se não depende da variedade das zooxantelas ou coral...
mas a ser verdade então não são as actinicas o melhor complemento para os leds...
mas os leds BLUE...
 

também tenho aqui muitos!*
 :Wink: 

pela minha alteração de T5 (frequencia com o pino mais no cyan) para true actinica, também não cncluo que t5 true actinica seja realmente melhor...
os crescimentos são semelhantes...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Este artigo é de leitura interessante!

Para resumir a experiência, o que ficou documentado é que não há grande diferença entre iluminar o mesmo coral com uma lampada de 175W de 4000K que custa 15€ ou uma lampada de 175W de 12000K "própria" para aquário que custa o dobro ou mais.

Os espectros das 2 lampadas:





Deixo só aqui transcritas as 2 últimas frases desta experiência:




> Clearly, more work is required before we have an answer to the "best lamp" question. For now, it appears that spectral quality might be subordinate to lamp intensity.


Lá está:

1 - Por um lado não conhecemos tudo sobre os corais, nem que temperaturas e intensidades de cor necessitam.
2 - Por outro é mais uma quesão de escala e intencidade da luz que propriamente de espectro!

----------


## António Vitor

Outra coisa que li no artigo, se é verdade ou nao...não sei...
é que é necessária alguma luz no espectro 650 nm, q.b. para se iniciar um qualquer mecanismo biológico que é necessário por exemplo nas zoos...
hum...

será que vou ter de comprar uns leds vermelhos agora?

era capaz de experimentar, retirar as T5 (que mesmo actinicas emitem suficiente nesta zona) e adicionar uns leds vermelhos para ver o que isto dá...
só pela experiência em si...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Este artigo é de leitura interessante!
> 
> Para resumir a experiência, o que ficou documentado é que não há grande diferença entre iluminar o mesmo coral com uma lampada de 175W de 4000K que custa 15 ou uma lampada de 175W de 12000K "própria" para aquário que custa o dobro ou mais.
> 
> Os espectros das 2 lampadas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se for pelo que o gráfico diz sim...
até proque a resposta dos corais é quase uniforme a todos os espectros...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Se for pelo que o gráfico diz sim...
> até proque a resposta dos corais é quase uniforme a todos os espectros...


Então para quê tanta "mariquice" com larguras e espectros?

O que o coral ou uma planta precisa é de luz! E muita! Ponto!

Se é mais amarela, mais vermelha ou mais azul é indiferente desque a intensidade necessária, esteja lá!

 :Olá:

----------


## António Vitor

> Este artigo é de leitura interessante!
> 
> Para resumir a experiência, o que ficou documentado é que não há grande diferença entre iluminar o mesmo coral com uma lampada de 175W de 4000K que custa 15 ou uma lampada de 175W de 12000K "própria" para aquário que custa o dobro ou mais.
> 
> Os espectros das 2 lampadas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outra coisa, é que uma lampada tradicional, emite sempre na zona perto do UV, e na zona vermelha...sempre...
daí as suas ineficiências (estou a falar de T5 e HQI), e se provar que são importantes estas zonas, então essa observação só será válida para as luzes tradicionais, é que os leds dá para controlar melhor as perdas nessas zonas, e portanto, pode ser quase "cego" para essas zonas, e não ser bem a mesma coisa...

ou seja, podes ter essa conclusão para t5 ou hqi, mas cuidado a generalizar para outras fontes de luz....

----------


## António Vitor

> Então para quê tanta "mariquice" com larguras e espectros?
> 
> O que o coral ou uma planta precisa é de luz! E muita! Ponto!
> 
> Se é mais amarela, mais vermelha ou mais azul é indiferente desque a intensidade necessária, esteja lá!


Eu falo do que experimentei...
EU tinha aos meus olhos mais LUZ que antes com HQI e T5, só com 180W de leds.
e só as montiporas CRESCIAM...
percebes?
 :Big Grin: 

repara na experiência do Nuno, pode ser algo que nos esteja a escapar, luz azul, ou nos vermelhos não sei...mas foi esta a minha experieincia...

em termos de lumens só com leds tinha valores para corais (depois do João vir aqui tiramos as teimas), e faltava não sei o quê...
percebes?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Não diria mariquice com espectros, mas mariquices com temperaturas de cor (K) deveria haver, porque de facto compromete as cores vs crescimentos, e isso não há volta a dar...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Este tópico está a tornar-se num bom exemplo de porque eu continuo de pé atrás com os LED's. Ainda há tanta discussão e poucas certezas. 

Continuo, como diz o Artur, €urocéptico!  :Big Grin: 

À velocidade que os LED's estão a surgir no mercado, pode ser que daqui a 6 meses haja qualquer coisa mais consensual e mais barata (na altura que eu efectivamente vou comprar uma nova iluminação).

Quem sabe não vais ser tu Marco, que me vais converter aos LED's... eheh! Monta lá isso rápido.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Para aumentar o ruído...

A curva da clorofila serve de guia mas não é essa que a gente quer!

Queremos uma curva resultante dessa original mas multiplicada para o coeficiente de penetração luminosa da profundidade que queremos replicar.

Exemplo: se nos 670 nm a percentgem de utilização fotossintética for 100 mas o coral que queremos iluminar viver a profundidades superiores a 10 metros podemos emitir a luz que se quiser nessa radiação que o coral seguramente que não estará preparado para a usar. Porquê? Porque o coeficiente de penetração dessa radiação a essa profundidade deve ser inferior a 5%.

Comoo azul é a radiação mais penetrante, devemos incidir nessa zona da curva por norma já que assim asseguramos uma iluminação mais consistente com a que a maioria dos corais necessita.

As belíssimas Acans que agora estão tão na moda (e ainda bem), sendo corais que vivem a alguma profundidade, seguramente que terão uma curva espectral óptima para a fotossintese das suas zooxs com muito pouco vermelho.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Faço minhas as palavras do Nuno, o comprimento de onda da cor azul é o mais penetrável na coluna de agua embora a nossa altura de coluna nos aquários não seja comparável a um oceano mas a ideia de certos corais usarem mais esses valores do que outros está correcta.

Outra coisa que ainda existe aqui muito a confusão é WATT, WATT não significa potencia de luz ou qualidade da mesma, mas sim consumo (potencia de energia consumida) ou seja eu posso ter algo de 3W que produz 10 lumens mas posso ter outra coisa de outra tecnologia (led por exemplo) com também 3W mas que produz 100 lumens ou seja o LED é muito mais eficiente pois produz mais luz gastando/consumindo a mesma potencia, logo a ideia de trocar HQI's ou T5's que tínhamos de 500W e termos de por os mesmos 500W ou o mais parecido de LEDs é completamente errada, temos de tentar é equiparar o mais possível os lumens e qualidade de luz, comprimentos de onda , temperatura de cor, etc. útil que tínhamos com os velhos tipos de iluminação com os LEDs e garantidamente que ai teremos um menor consumo energético para valores idênticos que consoante o correcto calculo poderá ser até 50% inferior o mais ainda ...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Faço minhas as palavras do Nuno, o comprimento de onda da cor azul é o mais penetrável na coluna de agua embora a nossa altura de coluna nos aquários não seja comparável a um oceano mas a ideia de certos corais usarem mais esses valores do que outros está correcta.
> 
> Outra coisa que ainda existe aqui muito a confusão é WATT, WATT não significa potencia de luz ou qualidade da mesma, mas sim consumo (potencia de energia consumida) ou seja eu posso ter algo de 3W que produz 10 lumens mas posso ter outra coisa de outra tecnologia (led por exemplo) com também 3W mas que produz 100 lumens ou seja o LED é muito mais eficiente pois produz mais luz gastando/consumindo a mesma potencia, logo a ideia de trocar HQI's ou T5's que tínhamos de 500W e termos de por os mesmos 500W ou o mais parecido de LEDs é completamente errada, temos de tentar é equiparar o mais possível os lumens e qualidade de luz, comprimentos de onda , temperatura de cor, etc. útil que tínhamos com os velhos tipos de iluminação com os LEDs e garantidamente que ai teremos um menor consumo energético para valores idênticos que consoante o correcto calculo poderá ser até 50% inferior o mais ainda ...


Certo Baltazar a minha "teima" com os leds é que acho que o pessoal quer passar para leds sem gastar muito e invariavelmente usam poucos leds, poucos watts, poucos lumens, pouco par, pouco pur, pouco de tudo!

No outro dia na viagem de volta para Lisboa depois do excelente encontro, vinha em conversa com o Marco sobre este assunto dos leds e disse qualquer coisa deste género:

"É fácil saber quantos leds precisamos para um aquario. É encher a superficie toda até não caberem mais..."

É um pouco exagerado, eu sei, mas é para dar a ideia da coisa... :SbOk:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Outra coisa que li no artigo, se é verdade ou nao...não sei...
> é que é necessária alguma luz no espectro 650 nm, q.b. para se iniciar um qualquer mecanismo biológico que é necessário por exemplo nas zoos...
> hum...
> 
> será que vou ter de comprar uns leds vermelhos agora?
> 
> era capaz de experimentar, retirar as T5 (que mesmo actinicas emitem suficiente nesta zona) e adicionar uns leds vermelhos para ver o que isto dá...
> só pela experiência em si...


Mas para este teste acho que podes simplesmente substituir as actinicas T5 por umas purple T5, mantendo os led's. Se o crescimento disparar, sabes que precisas mesmo do vermelho. Isto só para não gastares uma pipa de massa em led's. As lampadas são baratas e para um teste servem.

 :SbOk:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Alguem tem uma tabela com as necessidades em lumens dos corais? Isso existe?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Alguem tem uma tabela com as necessidades em lumens dos corais? Isso existe?


Que eu saiba não e nem faria muito sentido. 
Lumen não é seguramente a melhor unidade. Lux será menos mau. PAR melhor mas não totalmente. PUR melhor ainda mas tenho dúvidas que conte a história toda. 
Acho que deveria haver mais conhecimento experimental. Uma experiência simples era  criar uns quantos espectros diferentes e comparar com o mesmo coral.
Infelizmente não se encontra muita informação dessa natureza.

----------


## António Vitor

> Mas para este teste acho que podes simplesmente substituir as actinicas T5 por umas purple T5, mantendo os led's. Se o crescimento disparar, sabes que precisas mesmo do vermelho. Isto só para não gastares uma pipa de massa em led's. As lampadas são baratas e para um teste servem.


Era as que eu tinha antes, e tinha ligeiramente mais crescimento, o problema é que não tinha os fosfatos a zero...
 :Big Grin: 
E claro essas purple, tem mais azul acima do 450 nm, na altura estava convencido que era entre os 450 e os 500 nm que faltava luz nos meus leds....
se calhar é verdade, não há volta a dar...
irei mesmo meter mais uns leds azuis...e tirar as t5 e ver no que isto vai dar, aproximar dos 240w da potÊncia da fonte...
colocar assim mais 60W em leds...

não vou meter leds vermelhos, porque não me cheira... talvez seja verdade em alguns corais que costumam estar á superficie...atenção...mas a maior parte desses também habitam a mais de 10 metros de profundidade, portanto não é por ai...

hum...


Se antes convivia bem sem muita luz abaixo dos 440 nm....pois...tudo uma questão de potência....Como disse o Hugo...

Como tinha referido, já tenho aqui leds azuis acho que comprei mais de 40 deve dar...
irei meter estrategicamente espalhados pela calha...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Certo Baltazar a minha "teima" com os leds é que acho que o pessoal quer passar para leds sem gastar muito e invariavelmente usam poucos leds, poucos watts, poucos lumens, pouco par, pouco pur, pouco de tudo!
> 
> No outro dia na viagem de volta para Lisboa depois do excelente encontro, vinha em conversa com o Marco sobre este assunto dos leds e disse qualquer coisa deste género:
> 
> "É fácil saber quantos leds precisamos para um aquario. É encher a superficie toda até não caberem mais..."
> 
> É um pouco exagerado, eu sei, mas é para dar a ideia da coisa...


Hugo, eu nem poupei muito...
estava a meter 180W, vou começar a meter 240 (ou perto), isto para 360 litros...acho que não são assim tão poucos leds digo eu...
vou passar de 280W (com T5) para 240W só com leds para ver no que vai dar...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Este tópico está a tornar-se num bom exemplo de porque eu continuo de pé atrás com os LED's. Ainda há tanta discussão e poucas certezas. 
> 
> Continuo, como diz o Artur, urocéptico! 
> 
> À velocidade que os LED's estão a surgir no mercado, pode ser que daqui a 6 meses haja qualquer coisa mais consensual e mais barata (na altura que eu efectivamente vou comprar uma nova iluminação).
> 
> Quem sabe não vais ser tu Marco, que me vais converter aos LED's... eheh! Monta lá isso rápido.


Com T5 passa-se coisas semelhantes, ou pelo menos passou-se....
qual a combinação perfeita de lampadas, etc...etc... é semelhante...

----------


## António Vitor

Como prometido para o Hugo, com T5+leds...e só com T5

A máquina metia em manual e com as mesmas caracteristicas e à mesma distância...mesma exposição tudo igual

iso 200
1/100




reparem na diferença...coitadinha das minhas 2 t5...
estamos a falar de 180W leds versus 108 w t5...não deveria ser assim tanto...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Marco Madeira

> Quem sabe não vais ser tu Marco, que me vais converter aos LED's... eheh! Monta lá isso rápido.


Vais ter vários exemplos Ricardo...
O Juca vai ter leds o Paulo Bravo também está a pensar nisso, e já tens no forum alguns aquarios com leds...

Já recebi info que as Par38 estão a caminho... depois coloco fotos  :SbSourire2: .
as specs delas são: 3 Royal Blue, 1 Blue, 2 Cool White and 1 Warm White CREE XR-E LEDs

António... as fotos ficaram muito escuras... não acredito que tenhas tão pouca luz no aqua, verifica o white balance da máquina.

----------


## António Vitor

> Vais ter vários exemplos Ricardo...
> O Juca vai ter leds o Paulo Bravo também está a pensar nisso, e já tens no forum alguns aquarios com leds...
> 
> Já recebi info que as Par38 estão a caminho... depois coloco fotos .
> as specs delas são: 3 Royal Blue, 1 Blue, 2 Cool White and 1 Warm White CREE XR-E LEDs
> 
> António... as fotos ficaram muito escuras... não acredito que tenhas tão pouca luz no aqua, verifica o white balance da máquina.


 :Smile: 
sei, é da configuração da máquina mas ficou igual para ambas as fotos, dá para comparar, se calhar vou ter de fazer uma nova rodada de fotos azul royal blue, (aí uns 90 watts) t5 108w, e white 90 watts
+/-

De qualquer forma amanhã vem aqui o João, tenho de combinar com ele, e mede com menos subjectividade.mas os azuis dos leds batem as t5..

atenção que eu tenho 42 royal blue XR-E...
 :Coradoeolhos: 
e vou meter mais uns 20-30 blue agora XP-E

----------


## Marco Madeira

O que é que achas da combinação de leds que vem nas Par38 ?
diz que anda na casa dos 14K...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Lá encontrei o tópico do Bon´s Lagoon na RC... dêm uma olhada:

Bon's Lagoon - Reef Central Online Community

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Que eu saiba não e nem faria muito sentido. 
> Lumen não é seguramente a melhor unidade. Lux será menos mau. PAR melhor mas não totalmente. PUR melhor ainda mas tenho dúvidas que conte a história toda. 
> Acho que deveria haver mais conhecimento experimental. Uma experiência simples era  criar uns quantos espectros diferentes e comparar com o mesmo coral.
> Infelizmente não se encontra muita informação dessa natureza.


O meu aparelho mede em lux, e reparei que tem uma tabela no manual que nunca tinha visto, por isso perguntei para ver se aquilo pode ser de confiar.

Link do manual em anexo, vejam e digam o que vos parece.

Tenho 4x80W T5 e media qd eram novas 24000lux. Deram hoje 20100lux, medidas feitas a 10cm das lampadas. Isto segundo a tabela deles parece bater mais ou menos certo. Toda a gente sabe que 4x80W é insuficiente para um aqua com 60cm de altura e 170 de comprimento. À Superficie de agua só já tenho 14400lux, o que segundo a tabela, já está abaixo do recomendado para corais.

Deiam uma olhadela na tabela sff e digam o que vos parece.

http://www.transinstruments.com/pdf/IM/Jck-AquaLITE.pdf

abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> O que é que achas da combinação de leds que vem nas Par38 ?
> diz que anda na casa dos 14K...


Eu a essa combinação, apenas acrescentaria os purple. Anda dentro do que pensava fazer. Qt a quantidades de leds de cada tipo, isso temos que acreditar neles, não temos como medir a temperatura de cor resultante dessa mistura de led's por foco.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Entretanto tenho pesquisado, encontrei este link:

Aquarium Lighting; Kelvin, Nanometers, PAR, Bulb, Watt, MH, LED, Light Basics.

Segundo eles, os reefs têm entre 110000 a 120000 lux à superficie e 20000 a 25000 lux a 1 metro de profundidade.

"
This is also VERY important to most corals in marine reef aquariums. When the Lux (intensity) is not enough the zooxanthellae (algae that are inside of corals tissues) do not create plentiful oxygen. The minimum light intensity should be no less than 3,000-lux when it reaches the deepest part of the aquarium. You can over light your coral to a light saturation point (quite hard in my experience, but this should be noted), maximum Lux should be no more than 100,000 to 120,000.

By comparison Lux in tropical reefs has been measured to be between 110,000 and 120,000 Lux at the surface of the reef and 20,000-25,000 Lux one meter below the surface. 
"

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Marco, concordo com a ideia do João de teres algum violeta. Se isso "azular" demasiado, se calhar o melhor é cimbinar inteligentemente os focos mas evitando separar demasiado as cores.
Devo contudo dizer que se estivesse a montar um aquário como o teu eventualmente colocaria um elemento ilha no centro e iluminava o seu topo com luz mais amarela e a periferia com luz mais azul/violeta.
Uma vez a mergulhar na Madeira deparei com uma formação rochosa tipo cone em que o topo ficava quase à superfície e a base Descia uns bons 10 metros. 
O dito topo estava com luz directa do sol bem amarelinha mas descendo predominava o verde e o azul. Pensei: un dia ainda vou replicar este efeito em miniatura num aquário.
Os leds são o que de mais versátil há para este tipo de "invenções".

João, esses valores de lux para reef parecem ser valores máximos para o meio dia solar. A realidade é bastante diferente já que além das núvens há também o tema do ângulo de incidência.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> João, esses valores de lux para reef parecem ser valores máximos para o meio dia solar. A realidade é bastante diferente já que além das núveis há também o tema do ângulo de incidência.


Ahh, ok, assim fico mais descansado! 

Já tava a ver a conta da edp necessária para ter 25000 lux a 1 metro no photoperiodo, abuso mesmo... Acho que mesmo com HQI's, provavelmente só as de 400W atingem valores destes, e 400W que seja, vezes 2 a trabalhar 12 horas, ui ui...  :yb665: 

Tou curioso com as medidas de amanhã, mas começo a achar que as lentes são mesmo uma necessidade, meter tanta luz debaixo de agua, mesmo que seja por duas horas, não é nada facil.

A potência máxima tem que lá estar, só temos é que a regular para trabalhar pouco tempo.

Mas isto pode explicar porque é que a maxspect inclui 3 ou 4 led's de 50W, deve ser para simular o pico do dia.

----------


## António Vitor

O JoãoCAlves veio aqui...com o luxometro...
Obrigado João!

então aqui vai:

Actinicas T5 (105W medidos com o aparelho, bons balastros)
lampadas com 1 mÊs de idade.

superificie: 9500
topo 30 cm: 2500
baixo 35 cm:1700
areão:1500

Royal blue (apenas, medidos com o aparelho de consumo watts, deu 89W)

superificie: 14900
topo 30 cm:4100 (parece estranho, mas deveu-se à medida ter sido feita por baixo de uma zona da calha onde não tenho leds azuis)
baixo 35 cm:5100 
areão:2800

White apenas ( 92 watts medidos)

superificie:16400
topo 30 cm: 6100
baixo 35 cm:5700
areão: 4000

Tudo ligado (medidos 280 Watts)

superificie: 32400
topo 30 cm: 15000
baixo 35 cm: 10200
areão: 8300

ora, é óbvio e extremamente evidente que leds é melhor, com os royal blue no areão e com menos watts, tenho o DOBRO dos lumens das actinicas, não comparo com as white, porque são em espectros diferentes...
Portanto é como eu pensava...

Se tivermos sucesso com 500W de iluminação tradicional, se usarmos leds eficientes, apostemos para termos metade dos watts para termos sucesso idêntico...

Claro está que vou mesmo tirar as t5...
 :Wink: 

De acordo com o pdf só posso ter corais duros até 30 cms da superficie...
lá vou ter de comprar outra bis-95...
 :Wink: 
http://www.transinstruments.com/pdf/IM/Jck-AquaLITE.pdf

coloco leds azuis (e não royal blue) e white (já tenho os white), afinal falta os azuis...
na mesma proporção...
tenho também de comprar outra fonte, não quero puxar esta próxima do máximo.
vou me mandar para algo próximo de 120 watts de leds, a adicionar aos 180 w que tenho.
dá 300W vai dar para ter corais mesmo no areão...

depois meto uma foto editada com os valores nos locais...
 :Wink: 

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado por me receberes e me teres dado a oportunidade de ver uma calha led a bulir!  :SbOk: 

Antes de mais, parabéns pelo teu aqua, pode-se dizer que a experiência do escumador está a correr bem!  :yb665: 

António, relativamente às medidas, só uma correcção. Qd referes tudo (280W) tás a contemplar as T5 nestes 280W.

Repara que as T5 só têm influencia debaixo de agua, pq à superficie, as medidas foram tiradas debaixo da calha de led, portanto os 32000lux que apresentas são quase exclusivos aos led's.

Isto agora para introduzir uma comparação, a minha 4x80W T5 debitava nova 24000lux. (neste momento está aproximadamente nos 20000lux)

ou seja:

24000lux para 320W em T5
32000lux para 180W em LED (CW + RB)

Os ganhos são evidentes, mais a mais, estando tu sem lentes nos leds.

Acho que a tecnologia está no bom caminho, e agora os XM-L ainda melhor devem fazer, o que nos permite baixar o investimento (menos numero de led's)

Mas fiquei acima de tudo espantado com os valores que os LED's RB debitaram, pensei que fosse mt menos que isso.

Agora, acho que sim, que deves pensar em tirar as T5 e por lá os led's no lugar dela, os ganhos são evidentes como já referi.

É pena não ter umas HQI para tirar medidas agora, era mais uma comparação. A minha calha antiga ainda não a trouxe.

----------


## António Vitor

Pois é João, e espero que isto desmistifique os leds, como opção...
não é 5x melhor, mas diria quase quase 2x...
 :Big Grin: 

É o outro problema dos leds, o pessoal tem 600 Watts tradicional e tem luz quase quase no limite para sps, e depois mete 200W leds...e claro insucesso...
O problema não é dos leds obviamente, é a falta deles...

Se preciso de ter 15000 lux para ter corais sps (de acordo com o pdf do aparelho) palpita-me que há muita boa gente com muito menos que isso e a safar-se, montiporas até dá...atenção...

Eu tenho corais sps com cerca de 10 000 lux...

O Lux talvez seja uma melhor medida que o par ou pur, é a leitura dos fotões (pelos vistos o royal blue XR-E não é muito diferente do XP-G, possivelmente é apenas a diferença de serem de gerações diferentes..., o azul não dá menos luz que um branco....)
Não é dar incrementos para "fotões" mais amarelos ou azuis...que é o que o PAR faz, porque convenhamos não sabemos o que se passa num coral, e o coral não é uma planta.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Entretanto tenho pesquisado, encontrei este link:
> 
> Aquarium Lighting; Kelvin, Nanometers, PAR, Bulb, Watt, MH, LED, Light Basics.


Boas João,

Por acaso nesse link dizem maravilhas dos produtos Aquaray (Aqua Beam) da TMC. Tenho um par de Aquabeam 500 brancas, alinhadas, a iluminar o primeiro terço (frente) do aqua, estou bastante satisfeito. Está a complementar iluminação T8 com lâmpadas de 36W, incluindo também duas T5 de 21W no centro. Tendo em conta que as T8 não têm grande capacidade de penetração na coluna de água e as T5 que uso serem relativamente fraquinhas, o que é certo é que tenho um frag de Pocillopora (oferta do Fragário do Norte num almoço há sensivelmente ano e meio), que nos últimos tempos cresceu e bem. Talvez por levar em cima com a luz da Aquabeam. Isto estando o frag a 45cm de coluna de água + 10 cm da calha à superfície da água...  :Cool: 
Se não fosse o preço ainda algo elevado, ainda era bem capaz de investir em mais uns pares de Aquabeams 500 ou 600... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois falam, é um facto, eu sinceramente até achei um pouco tendencioso, mas pode ser impressão minha.

Alias deve ser mesmo. Tu só com duas tás satistfeito!  :Big Grin:   :SbOk: 

Mas o que sou mesmo septico, é qt ao facto de eles dizerem que a cree faz bins especiais para eles, acho muito mas pronto quem sabe!!  :Pracima: 

Era porreiro tb tirar medidas a essas calhas da TMC, para ter uma ideia do que debitam. Por exemplo, as HD1000, eles dizem que substituiem um foco HQI, era porreiro medir isso.

Mas esse documento tenho que o acabar de ler, ainda na li tudo e tem muita informação.  :SbSourire2: 

Uma coisa que vi foi o ciclo da lua. Já tinha visto que o ciclo do sol era uma sinusoide em termos de evolução de luz na superficie da terra, mas a lua desconhecia. Fica como dica e objectivo para o arduino.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Conclusão: diz-se que as T5 têm coeficientes de eficiência na ordem dos 70 a 90 lm/w algo em linha com os XR-E e XP-G.
A ser verdade estes resutados provam que se perdem toneladas de luz na reflexão. Já tinha lido que se perdia algo em torno de 30% face à maior direccionalidade dos leds mas não acreditava que fosse tanto. Vai-se a ver é mesmo assim.

Quanto a substituir super actínicas por leds, continuo a achar que ficamos com carências espectrais. 

Mas nada como esperar pelo próximo estágio da calha do António Vitor.  :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

> Conclusão: diz-se que as T5 têm coeficientes de eficiência na ordem dos 70 a 90 lm/w algo em linha com os XR-E e XP-G.
> A ser verdade estes resutados provam que se perdem toneladas de luz na reflexão. Já tinha lido que se perdia algo em torno de 30% face à maior direccionalidade dos leds mas não acreditava que fosse tanto. Vai-se a ver é mesmo assim.
> 
> Quanto a substituir super actínicas por leds, continuo a achar que ficamos com carências espectrais. 
> 
> Mas nada como esperar pelo próximo estágio da calha do António Vitor.


já deves ter visto o meu post sobre os valores PAR do meu aquário...
só tenho sps abaixo de metade da superficie do meu aquário, com valores acima de 300-350, calculo que fiquem em redor dos 500 depois do upgrade que vou realizar.

há que esperar...
Mais uma calha BIS-95 e mais 32 leds azuis/brancos... (vou mesmo meter mais 32 brancos e 32 azuis), vou puxar os brancos aos 1000 mA em vez de 700...
diria que vou ter se calhar 140-160 watts a mais de leds...o dobro?
 :Big Grin: 

não tenho receios de aumentar demasiado a luz, a minha ideia é simular nuvens, ou fazer variar a intensidade de acordo com a hora do dia, e portanto...
os leds são extremamente fáceis de se regular.

bom voltando ao tema dos espectros:


Os corais querem é intensidade, repara bem neste gráfico...
o azul é tão bom como o royal blue, e mais barato...

----------


## Luis Santos

> já deves ter visto o meu post sobre os valores PAR do meu aquário...
> só tenho sps abaixo de metade da superficie do meu aquário, com valores acima de 300-350, calculo que fiquem em redor dos 500 depois do upgrade que vou realizar.
> 
> há que esperar...
> Mais uma calha BIS-95 e mais 32 leds azuis/brancos... (vou mesmo meter mais 32 brancos e 32 azuis), vou puxar os brancos aos 1000 mA em vez de 700...
> diria que vou ter se calhar 140-160 watts a mais de leds...o dobro?
> 
> 
> não tenho receios de aumentar demasiado a luz, a minha ideia é simular nuvens, ou fazer variar a intensidade de acordo com a hora do dia, e portanto...
> ...


Boas Antonio ,é desta que vais experimentar os leds Violeta ?
Queria tambem perguntar quanto fica 1.20mt desse dissipador que vais usar,para comparar em relação ao perfil de aluminio que usei na minha calha .Posso dizer que o perfil de aluminio que usei ,ao fim de 8 horas com os leds ligados o aquecimento é quase nulo .
Fica bem  :SbOk2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas Antonio ,é desta que vais experimentar os leds Violeta ?
> Queria tambem perguntar quanto fica 1.20mt desse dissipador que vais usar,para comparar em relação ao perfil de aluminio que usei na minha calha .Posso dizer que o perfil de aluminio que usei ,ao fim de 8 horas com os leds ligados o aquecimento é quase nulo .
> Fica bem


1.20 deve andar á volta do 20 euros acho...
fiz agora uma nova encomenda para 1 metro...vamos ver ainda não me responderam.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> É o outro problema dos leds, o pessoal tem 600 Watts tradicional e tem luz quase quase no limite para sps, e depois mete 200W leds...e claro insucesso...
> O problema não é dos leds obviamente, é a falta deles...


Ora... é o que tenho vindo a dizer neste tópico: os leds é uma questão de escala!  :Olá: 

Não se pode querer passar de 3 lampadas de 250W, para 200W de leds...
São eficientes, são melhores mas não são tão melhores assim!

----------


## Luis Santos

> 1.20 deve andar á volta do 20 euros acho...
> fiz agora uma nova encomenda para 1 metro...vamos ver ainda não me responderam.


O perfil de aluminio fica bastante mais barato ,uma calha de 6mt foi 46 euros,e dá para fazer uma supeficie de 120cm por 40cm de largo .Possivelmente tem é de ser mais arrefecido (com ventoinhas )do que os dissipadores normais ,mas faz bem o trabalho. :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu inicialmente tinha previsto usar perfil de alumínio. 
No entanto, ao ver os gráficos de eficiência térmica dos XM-L, achei que iria  ter dificuldades já que a eliminação de calor se faz por duas vias: a) junção PCB - dissipador em que as variáveis críticas são a massa do dissipador e as características do material e b) a passagem do calor do dissipador para o ar. 

Ora se no ponto b) as ventoínhas ajudam, no ponto a) um perfíl de caixilharia de alumínio fica a léguas do óptimo. Por muitas ventoinhas que se usem pouco se consegue modificar a eficiência com que se extrai o calor da PCB caso a massa do alumínio seja reduzida e se este não for extrudido. 

O dissipador que usarei tem uns bons 8mm na zona central ondeficarão os leds o que me dá outro tipo de garantias quanto à perda de calor dos PCBs.

----------


## Orphek Portugal

Boa tarde,

Aproveito este tópico para anunciar o início da comercialização de Leds da Orphek em Portugal.

Qualquer dúvida ou disponibilidade de artigos na vossa zona, entrem em contacto comigo - portugal@orphek.com

Mais informações:

orphek aquarium led lighting
Blog: Orphek | superior led lighting
Facebook: Orphek Led Lighting | Facebook
Review, Pictures, and Spacing Diagram: Orphek PR-156 Reef Aquarium LED Light Review - Captive Aquatics: An Aquarium and Ecology Blog
Switching to LED Lighting: How to Choose and Compare LEDs - They're Not Metal Halides! - Captive Aquatics: An Aquarium and Ecology Blog
Video of the PR-156 in Action: YouTube - &#x202a;IMG 0067&#x202c;&rlm;
Perfect for SPS Reefs: Coral Tank from Canada (1350gal Display Tank) - Page 266 - Reef Central Online Community &My new 450 Gal "pail" - Page 6 - Reef Central Online Community

----------


## Luis Santos

> Eu inicialmente tinha previsto usar perfil de alumínio. 
> No entanto, ao ver os gráficos de eficiência térmica dos XM-L, achei que iria  ter dificuldades já que a eliminação de calor se faz por duas vias: a) junção PCB - dissipador em que as variáveis críticas são a massa do dissipador e as características do material e b) a passagem do calor do dissipador para o ar. 
> 
> Ora se no ponto b) as ventoínhas ajudam, no ponto a) um perfíl de caixilharia de alumínio fica a léguas do óptimo. Por muitas ventoinhas que se usem pouco se consegue modificar a eficiência com que se extrai o calor da PCB caso a massa do alumínio seja reduzida e se este não for extrudido. 
> 
> O dissipador que usarei tem uns bons 8mm na zona central ondeficarão os leds o que me dá outro tipo de garantias quanto à perda de calor dos PCBs.


Boas Nuno ,eu no teu caso tambem secalhar não arriscava usar perfis de aluminio devido á maior potencia dos leds que queres usar ,mas para os leds de 3w ,penso ser suficiente .Penso que já tenhas em teu poder o dicipador de aluminio ,se me puderes dizer quanto foi o preço por metro agradecia .
Fica bem e vai postando fotos quando começares a construção  :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Aproveito este tópico para anunciar o início da comercialização de Leds da Orphek em Portugal.
> 
> Qualquer dúvida ou disponibilidade de artigos na vossa zona, entrem em contacto comigo - portugal@orphek.com
> 
> Mais informações:
> 
> orphek aquarium led lighting
> ...


Boas ,bem vindo ao forum .
Podias criar um topico na area destinada aos logistas com as caracteristicas das calhas e os preços pratricados cá em Portugal ,porque de certeza que diferem bastante dos preços praticados nos EUA. :SbOk2:

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> Boas ,bem vindo ao forum .
> Podias criar um topico na area destinada aos logistas com as caracteristicas das calhas e os preços pratricados cá em Portugal ,porque de certeza que diferem bastante dos preços praticados nos EUA.


Olá Luís,

Obrigado pela mensagem de boas vindas. Já contactei a administração do fórum sobre esse assunto, ainda me encontro a aguardar resposta. Mas de qualquer das formas, podes entrar em contacto comigo por pm ou portugal@orphek.com 

Abraço.

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> Ora... é o que tenho vindo a dizer neste tópico: os leds é uma questão de escala! 
> 
> Não se pode querer passar de 3 lampadas de 250W, para 200W de leds...
> São eficientes, são melhores mas não são tão melhores assim!


Hugo, estás enganado. O número de Watts nada tem que ver com a comparação da forma como a estás a fazer. Aliás, até é um ponto positivo para os leds. How to Choose and Compare LEDs - They're Not Metal Halides! - Captive Aquatics: An Aquarium and Ecology Blog

Os aquariofilistas em geral gostam de "muita luz", mas o que não entendem é que cerca de 60% do espectro da "iluminação convencional" comporta UV IR e crescimento de algas e não vai directamente para o crescimento dos corais. Os leds permitem assim um melhor rendimento.



Espectro UV


Mais

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas mais uma vez,Orphek(podias dizer o teu nome pessoal para não te chamar pelo nome da empresa :HaEbouriffe: ),se não for segredo ,quais são os leds usados nas calhas comercializadas por ti ?
Um dos problemas que vejo nos leds, é nos aquarios mais largos,porque as calhas  actualmente em comercialização   não excedem os 40cm de largura .E em aquarios com 70 cm de largura ou mais torna-se insuficiente ,e o uso de lentes acentua ainda mais esse problema .
Qual é a area de cobertura(optima) das calhas orphek a nivel de largura estando a 20 cm da coluna de agua ?

OBS peço desculpa ao Marco Madeira por estarmos a usurpar o topico dele :Admirado:

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> Boas mais uma vez,Orphek(podias dizer o teu nome pessoal para não te chamar pelo nome da empresa),se não for segredo ,quais são os leds usados nas calhas comercializadas por ti ?
> Um dos problemas que vejo nos leds, é nos aquarios mais largos,porque as calhas  actualmente em comercialização   não excedem os 40cm de largura .E em aquarios com 70 cm de largura ou mais torna-se insuficiente ,e o uso de lentes acentua ainda mais esse problema .
> Qual é a area de cobertura(optima) das calhas orphek a nivel de largura estando a 20 cm da coluna de agua ?
> 
> OBS peço desculpa ao Marco Madeira por estarmos a usurpar o topico dele


Olá Luís (também me chamo Luís),

Creio que te estejas a referir ao PR156w(lentes 120º)/PR156(lentes 90º)? É que por mais que esse seja o produto mais "popular", a orphek tem outros. 

Quando te referes a leds, referes-te aos "diodes" / português - diodos? Acrescento ainda que a Orphek possui os únicos diodos do mercado que são substituíveis. 
More Info on the Orphek 3rd Gen Diodes | AquaNerd

O novo dif-100 irá resolver esse problema, permitindo maiores coberturas. Ainda em fase de testes:



Cobertura do PR156 (lentes de 90º): 


Luís

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> ...Maxpect...
> 
> Post completo aqui: Mazarra LED @ Aquarama 2011





> I have a couple of complaints with Maxspect; one is that their information is contradictory as to LED emitter wattage and total wattage; and two the claims of what their LED can perform, such as the replacement of a 400 Watt Metal Halide which it cannot.


 LED Light Review; TMC XG 1500, Maxspect, Double Bright;*More | Aquarium Article Digest

Maxspect  :yb668: 

Orphek  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Luís,

Há uma coisa que não percebo. Como é que as vossas calhas conseguem a proeza de terem elevados CRI e simultaneamente elevado PUR tal como diz o site.
É que para chegar a elevados CRI há que emitir a radiação em força numa zona sem grande utilidade fotossintética, pelo menos é o que se lê por aí.

Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Voltando à vaca fria....

A ecoexotic acabou de anunciar no facebook uma nova gama de LED strips com vários espectros

Five New Stunner? LED Strip Colors  Ecoxotic LED Aquarium Lights



Não sei se isto é bom ou não, parece-me muito fraco... não percebo nada de LED's  :Big Grin:  ... mas é interessante ver que estão a surgir "novos espectros" ou que pelo menos estão a trabalhar nisso

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Parecem feitas com leds comuns coisa que se fazia no início dos inícios da iluminação de aquários com leds.

Tenho vontade de dizer "assim também eu..."

Penso que em termos de eficiência ficam a léguas dos powerleds mas para aplicações simples (nanos) pode ser que resultem.

No fundo só se vem provar que para chegar a estes espectros com leds, só mesmo inventando um bocadinho porque os fabricantes de powerleds aprentemente não têm ainda oferta.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Pessoal...
estejam á vontade para escrever o que quiserem sobre leds não me importa mesmo nada. Abri o tópico precisamente para se falar sobre todas as marcas e tipos de leds e não apenas o que é indicado pelo titulo do tópico.

Eu estou mais inclinado para os leds tipo foco e é isso que quero experimentar no meu aqua, mas também gosto e quero ouvir acerca dos  outros tipos de soluções de leds.

Em relação ás Orphek, são os primeiros a incluir leds violetas em Par38 e tenho lido muito boas opiniões sobre a marca e os seus produtos... talvés encomende uma PR-25 com leds violeta para testar.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> Luís,
> 
> Há uma coisa que não percebo. Como é que as vossas calhas conseguem a proeza de terem elevados CRI e simultaneamente elevado PUR tal como diz o site.
> É que para chegar a elevados CRI há que emitir a radiação em força numa zona sem grande utilidade fotossintética, pelo menos é o que se lê por aí.
> 
> Obrigado


Olá Nuno,

Eu sinceramente não percebi a tua pergunta. De maneira que questionei o gestor de produto, que respondeu:




> "Tell him to read what is puR, read what is CRI,
> and read the spectrum graph,
> 
> for example for Dif 15000K it is about cri 87
> for dif 18000K cri 80
> 
> leds aren't MH dont be confused, leds can be better controlled then MH or T5".





> Já agora, com estes e outros exemplos, porque acham que o pessoal continua a "suspeitar" dos leds?


"Primeiro estranha-se depois entranha-se!" 
Fernando Pessoa




> Posso dar uma explicação possível?!
> 
> Se comprasses um carro e passados uns tempos saísse um novo modelo mesma marca, mesmo modelo, mais eficiente, etc, trocavas de carro ou ias tentar auto convercer-te a ti e aos outros que o novo modelo não é assim tão interessante?
> 
> As pessoas já investiram em T5 ou HQI que não são baratas e estar agora a mudar para leds é de certa forma deitar dinheiro à rua. Por isso eu referi que quem esteja agora a montar, não deve fugir dos leds, quem já tem outra iluminação, só fazendo muito bem as contas!


Não concordo com a tua analogia do carro... até porque estaríamos a comparar um carro que consome 100L aos 100km e outro 4L aos 100km.   




> "The PR156W is a very powerful light and can replace 250w - 400w MH light. If you replace your metal halide lighting with the PR-156 LED light from Orphek, in three years you will have saved $648 solely in electrical costs, not including the cost of bulbs, chillers, or electrical costs to run the chiller and air condition the room! It works quietly and it is environmental friendly. It doesn't make the temperature of the aquarium go up, so there is no need heat-removal equipment - no costly chiller needed!"


Ninguém está a pedir que se deitem os sistemas actuais para a rua, apenas que na altura de substituírem as lâmpadas considerem um investimento led. Acreditem pode não parecer, mas façam bem as contas! 
Melhor rendimento: a maior parte da luz usada é "luz útil"; menor gasto de energia, os leds não aquecem o aquário, investimento para sensivelmente 10 anos, sem manutenção, diodos substituíveis (A Orphek é a única que o faz) e preços extremamente competitivos... Porque razão não mudar, quando a altura chegar ou como primeira compra para os Leds? O ambiente agradece e os corais também. 

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Orphek Portugal

É oficial, o novo dif 100 já se encontra disponível.
Orphek Releases True 18k and 25k LED Chips for DIF Series LED Aquarium and Greenhouse Lights - Captive Aquatics: An Aquarium and Ecology Blog

A configuração "base" costuma ser 1 x dif-100 (Branca) + 1 x dif-100b (Azul) ou 2 x 30 w dif (Azul), dependendo do tamanho do próprio aquário e gosto pessoal. Estes leds, constituem uma verdadeira revolução e foram desenhados para aquários mais largos.

A moonlight (dif 100b ou 30w dif)(modelos equivalentes com potencias diferentes, usados conforme tamanho do aquário) pode ser usada durante 2 horas durante a noite, devido aos corais terem a necessidade de descansar. 

Curioso que uma das "dicas" é quando há muitas algas no aquário, é possível usar a moon light (creio que se referem à mais potente dif 100b, não é explicito) durante uma semana para as combater. Os corais não irão crescer, mas serão mantidos vivos.

É possível adicionar uma moonlight 30w dif durante o periodo do dia de modo conferir um "look mais fluorescente". 

Algumas imagens:













portugal@orphek.com

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ......
> 
> Não concordo com a tua analogia do carro... até porque estaríamos a comparar um carro que consome 100L aos 100km e outro 4L aos 100km.


 :Olá:  Há poupança! ... mas a que preço e em quanto tempo é amortizável? As energias renováveis já deveriam ter substituído as energias fósseis, porém o custo versus rendimento e rentabilidade atrasa o processo de implementação significativamente. A própria tecnologia também é factor limitante e depois há os interesses e "compadrios"...quero dizer, acordos económicos... etc...
Poupar sem dúvida mas a que preço?!.....Pode não compensar, pelo menos para muitos dos sistemas já existentes...
Qual é então a rentabilidade que se pode tirar deste investimento? Em quanto tempo amortizo o consumo diário? (qualquer exemplo serve ... não tem de ser o meu caso) 




> Ninguém está a pedir que se deitem os sistemas actuais para a rua, apenas que na altura de substituírem as lâmpadas considerem um investimento led. Acreditem pode não parecer, mas façam bem as contas! 
> Melhor rendimento: a maior parte da luz usada é "luz útil"; menor gasto de energia, os leds não aquecem o aquário, investimento para sensivelmente 10 anos, sem manutenção, diodos substituíveis (A Orphek é a única que o faz) e preços extremamente competitivos... Porque razão não mudar, quando a altura chegar ou como primeira compra para os Leds? 
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.


Eu efectivamente assim o queria, ou seja, recentemente em conversa com amigos cá do fórum que também são lojistas, manifestei a minha intenção de substituir as HQI por Leds quando estas renderem a alma e as T5 também, só que contas feitas para fazer isso teria que gastar qualquer coisa no mínimo como uns 2000 ou 2500 euros!!! ... é óbvio que não o vou fazer a esses preços! ....até porque com menos do que isso actualmente posso colocar um tubo solar com painel solar para alimentar baterias que depois fornecem 3 horas de alimentação para iluminação nocturna. Os tubos solares no meu caso ficam por cerca de 850 euros para um kit com cúpula e um difusor de 625mm que por mais cerca de 500 euros pode ter também módulo de painel solar em versão roof window com baterias para alimentarem 40w durante 3 horas, potencia essa que serve por exemplo para a luz da lua que eu faço com um foco de leds azuis, mas obviamente para ter iluminação de visualização,tem de ser aumentada a potência com mais baterias em função do que se pretenda e nesse sentido aguardo orçamento que prevê o uso de lâmpadas T5 para 300W para ter uma ideia ... e se for muito caro fica só o tubo solar e para a iluminação nocturna de visibilidade servem as T5 ligadas a rede electrica ... seja como for com tubos solares posso sempre combinar T5, Leds, HQI para a luz nocturna, seja esta alimentada por painéis foto voltaicos com armazenamento em baterias, seja pela rede eléctrica, seja pelas duas  ... e pode-se combinar os efeitos todos, natural e artificial, mas isso sempre com um investimento mais comportável comparativamente ao actualmente exigido para leds...claro que nem todos podem ter como eu condições para instalar tubos solares e no meu caso até que o faça, se alguma vez o fizer, vou optar por substituir as lâmpadas que tenho e colocar balastros electrónicos e colocar um sistema de ventilação com controlador de temperatura que tudo somado me deve custar cerca de 220 a 250 euros ... O consumo energético mantém-se mas como teria de gastar para ter leds no meu sistema um mínimo de 2000 a 2500 euros ou 4090 euros se fosse por exemplo um candeeiro Vertex, leva-me a ainda não avançar para as iluminações de leds...

Já vi muitos escritos sobre os leds e traduzi inclusive um artigo, mas muito pouco sobre "a que preço" nos fica este "ganho" com a troca por Leds neste momento em que os leds estão em franco desenvolvimento.
Seguramente que os leds serão uma tecnologia que se vai instalar e tornar dominante e gosto do que vejo por esse mundo fora, mas pelo que vejo de preços, ainda é caro.

Seja como for seria interessante ler sobre o ganho obtido com vários modelos e marcas actualmente existentes bem como os FVM (=DIY) que têm sido feitos e assumem cada vez mais peso e importância em todo este novo universo da iluminação de sistemas de recife. 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

De facto o preço conta e muito. Foi precisamente isso que me levou a desistir para já dos Led's.

Estes sistemas da Orphek, também ainda não foram indicados preços.

Podemos saber por qt fica?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Olá Nuno,
> Eu sinceramente não percebi a tua pergunta.


E eu não percebi a resposta. Ou se percebi, penso que o senhor me mandou ir estudar. Agradeço a sugestão e prometo considerá-la com seriedade.
Não me levem a mal mas já levo uns anitos bons de CRIs, PaR, PuR, Kelvins e companhia por isso, certamente por imodesta fanfarronice, não segui de imediato a recomendação do técnico pelo que tudo o que escrevo abaixo é de memória. 

Ora se bem me recordo o CRI quer dizer Colour Render Index ou seja mede-se em percentagem a capacidade duma fonte de luz ao encontrar um objecto ser capaz de reflectir a sua cor real tal como é percebida pelo olho humano.

Olhando para o gráfico espectral da luz solar ao meio dia encontramos uma excelente referência para o CRI máximo (100%) pelo que as fontes de luz que procuram elevados CRI deverão emitir com espectro semelhante.
Ora esse espectro é em bossa de dromedário saariano com o pico bem no amarelo e verde.

O PAR significa Photosynthetical Active Radiation e o PUR é a mesna coisa mas mais refinada já que o U significa usable.

Ora o gráfico espectral da utilização luminosa da clorofila A (a principal molécula que veicula a fotossíntese e também a que predomina nos simbiontes dos corais) é em forma de bossa dupla de camelo do deserto do Gobi com a primeira bossa no azul, a segunda no vermelho e a depressão central em cheio no verde e no amarelo.

Daí a minha dúvida: como se consegue um CRI muito bom e simultaneamente um PUR excelente já que, se não me escapa algo, pedem-se predomínios de emissão aparentemente irreconciliáveis. 

Não critico o vosso produto em si sobre o qual até tenho visto boas referências agora chamem-me implicativo mas vejo-o ser defendido com uma tal agressividade comercial (e neste caso arrisco mesmo, científica) que correm o risco de afastar potenciais clientes desconfiados de tanta fartura.

Já agora o gráfico espectral que consta aqui no tópico corresponde grosso modo a uma soma de coolwhite com royal blue numa proporção 1:1 já que o pico dos 445 nm aparece exacerbado face à zona amarelo verde onde os coolwhite têm o segundo pico embora mais baixo. Nesse aspecto particular, não é propriamente revolucionário estando bem dentro do standard comercial e de DIY. Quanto a outros temas como eficiência luminosa, longevidade, gestão da temperatura efeito e qualidade das lentes, eficiência e robustez dos drivers pouco ou nada sabemos já que compreensivelmente diria (não vale a pena ajudar a concorrência) não são dados detalhes ou referências do componente.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> e eu não percebi a resposta. Ou se percebi, penso que o senhor me mandou ir estudar.
> Não me levem a mal mas já levo uns anitos bons de cris, par, pur, kelvins e companhia por isso não segui a recomendação do técnico.
> 
> Ora se bem me recordo o cri quer dizer colour render index ou seja mede-se em percentagem a capacidade duma fonte de luz ao encontrar um objecto ser capaz de reflectir a sua cor real vista pelo olho humano.
> 
> Olhando para o gráfico espectral da luz solar ao meio dia encontramos o cri máximo pelo que as fontes de luz que procuram elevados cri deverão emitir com espectro semelhante.
> Ora esse espectro é em bossa de dromedário saariano com o pico bem no amarelo e verde.
> 
> O par significa photosynthetical active radiation e o pur é a mesna coisa mas mais refinada já que o u significa usable.
> ...


x2

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> ... diodos substituíveis (A Orphek é a única que o faz) ...


Acho que não é a única...  :yb668:   :yb668:  já vi calhas de leds de outras marcas com díodos (leds) substituíveis...

Maxspect Mazarra LED:
 




> The new interchangeable system uses custoim made LED PCBs which are individually replaceable yet now it does away with all the unsightly wires of previous G2 Maxspects


http://reefbuilders.com/2011/05/27/m...t-mazarra-led/

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> E eu não percebi a resposta. Ou se percebi, penso que o senhor me mandou ir estudar. Agradeço a sugestão e prometo considerá-la com seriedade.
> Não me levem a mal mas já levo uns anitos bons de CRIs, PaR, PuR, Kelvins e companhia por isso, certamente por imodesta fanfarronice, não segui de imediato a recomendação do técnico pelo que tudo o que escrevo abaixo é de memória. 
> 
> Ora se bem me recordo o CRI quer dizer Colour Render Index ou seja mede-se em percentagem a capacidade duma fonte de luz ao encontrar um objecto ser capaz de reflectir a sua cor real tal como é percebida pelo olho humano.
> 
> Olhando para o gráfico espectral da luz solar ao meio dia encontramos uma excelente referência para o CRI máximo (100%) pelo que as fontes de luz que procuram elevados CRI deverão emitir com espectro semelhante.
> Ora esse espectro é em bossa de dromedário saariano com o pico bem no amarelo e verde.
> 
> O PAR significa Photosynthetical Active Radiation e o PUR é a mesna coisa mas mais refinada já que o U significa usable.
> ...


Quando as intervenções reúnem conhecimento, escrita cuidada, respostas bem "temperadas" e perguntas inteligentes torna-se um prazer lê-las . Nuno , prefiro de facto, regressos pródigos a entradas de rompante ( sobretudo se não tiverem pára-quedas ) !

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

As primeiras Maxspect já tinham os leds substituíveis. Vinham pré-soldados a uma mini ficha que depois se ligavam a um par de pinos.

Penso que as calhas da AquaLed (made in Portugal!!!!) têm agora um mecanismo que permite substituir os leds em segundos.

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> Acho que não é a única...   já vi calhas de leds de outras marcas com díodos (leds) substituíveis...
> 
> Maxspect Mazarra LED:
>  
> 
> 
> Maxspect Mazarra LED may be the first reef light with Cree XM and Philips Rebel ES


Por essa lógica todos são  :yb665:  falo em substituir facilmente e por terem 3 anos de garantia nos diodos.

----------


## Ernesto Silva

Boas,

tenho seguido atentamente este tópico que é deveras interessante. Falta saber realmente o preço dessas calhas da Orphek.
Já agora pára-quedas é comigo. :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Já agora pára-quedas é comigo.


A mim já me fizeram saltar das torres americana e francesa de Tancos e posso dizer que fiquei cliente! Já não tenho é idade para essas coisas!

Quanto ao resto já ficaria sensibilizado se uma das minhas maiores referências nacionais deste maldito vício  :Coradoeolhos:  comentasse um post meu, agora ver que gostou do que escrevi é altamente gratificante.

Nunca esquecerei o impacto que me causou ter o privilégio de visitar o sistema dele. Aquele par de Chaetodon semilarvatus que ele tinha ficará para sempre marcado na minha memória. Desde então sonho ter um dia um sistema na ordem dos 1000 litros senão mais só para manter um par deles. 

Regressei a casa infinitamente mais rico apesar de aparentemente "só" ter trazido um novelozinho de Chaetomorpha gentilmente cedida e uma nova noção da beleza do contraste entre o amarelo e o azul escuro dada por aqueles magníficos animais.

Obrigado

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Nuno, eu não pesco nada de electricidade , e muito menos de Led's, por isso não participo neste tópicos mas gosto de aprender e sigo com interesse  porque penso que de facto será o futuro em termos de iluminação . 
Infelizmento não tenho conseguido manter os semilarvatus muito tempo , penso por serem mais suceptiveis às infecções e necessitarem de alimentação mais frequente. Voltarei a tentar quando conseguir quarentenar todos os meus peixes e reformular o sistema. 
Ps : Tinhas uma tridacna enorme se não estou enganado . Ainda a tens ?

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> Boas,
> 
> tenho seguido atentamente este tópico que é deveras interessante. Falta saber realmente o preço dessas calhas da Orphek.
> Já agora pára-quedas é comigo.


Quanto aos preços, dependerá muito da margem de lucro definida por cada revendedor.

Mas posso adiantar os preços máximos a que se podem encontrar.
PR156/PR156W até 671.
PR-25 até 176.
PR-ML7 até 99.
DIF 100 até 495.

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Quanto aos preços, dependerá muito da margem de lucro definida por cada revendedor.
> 
> Mas posso adiantar os preços máximos a que se podem encontrar.
> PR156/PR156W até 671.
> PR-25 até 176.
> PR-ML7 até 99.
> DIF 100 até 495.
> 
> Cumps


 :Olá: 
Coloca lá os links para cada modelo que mencionas acima para se poder apreciar/avaliar.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Quanto aos preços, dependerá muito da margem de lucro definida por cada revendedor.
> 
> Mas posso adiantar os preços máximos a que se podem encontrar.
> PR156/PR156W até €671.
> PR-25 até €176.
> PR-ML7 até €99.
> DIF 100 até €495.
> 
> Cumps


 :Olá: Talvez assim possas melhor esclarecer os custos e o que se recomenda para o meu sistema... diz lá então o que tens e recomendas para iluminar isto com leds e substituir o que está...principalmente as HQI!
O sistema tem 1.70m de fachada, 70cm de altura e na parte lateral tem 80cm ...



 


Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> Talvez assim possas melhor esclarecer os custos e o que se recomenda para o meu sistema... diz lá então o que tens e recomendas para iluminar isto com leds e substituir o que está...principalmente as HQI!
> O sistema tem 1.70m de fachada, 70cm de altura e na parte lateral tem 80cm ...
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Olá Pedro,

Recomendo-te 1 x dif-100 + 1 x dif-100b. Plant Greenhouse Horticultural Led Lihts | Orphek Led Lights Supplier

Luis

P.S: tenho media kits de todos os produtos em winzip... é possível anexar ficheiros aqui no forum?

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> E eu não percebi a resposta. Ou se percebi, penso que o senhor me mandou ir estudar. Agradeço a sugestão e prometo considerá-la com seriedade.
> Não me levem a mal mas já levo uns anitos bons de CRIs, PaR, PuR, Kelvins e companhia por isso, certamente por imodesta fanfarronice, não segui de imediato a recomendação do técnico pelo que tudo o que escrevo abaixo é de memória. 
> 
> Ora se bem me recordo o CRI quer dizer Colour Render Index ou seja mede-se em percentagem a capacidade duma fonte de luz ao encontrar um objecto ser capaz de reflectir a sua cor real tal como é percebida pelo olho humano.
> 
> Olhando para o gráfico espectral da luz solar ao meio dia encontramos uma excelente referência para o CRI máximo (100%) pelo que as fontes de luz que procuram elevados CRI deverão emitir com espectro semelhante.
> Ora esse espectro é em bossa de dromedário saariano com o pico bem no amarelo e verde.
> 
> O PAR significa Photosynthetical Active Radiation e o PUR é a mesna coisa mas mais refinada já que o U significa usable.
> ...





> x2


Resposta à pergunta que o Nuno gentilmente e novamente fez o favor de me enviar e traduzir:




> to get better PUR
> you need to low the spectrum of  green yellow
> 
> PUR
> is the abbreviation for Photosynthetically Usable Radiation. PUR is that fraction of PAR that is absorbed by zooxanthellae photo pigments ,PUR wavelengths for coral fall between 400-550nm and 620-700nm.
> 
> but this is why you cannot get CRI 100 like the sun.
> so as much the kelvin is high the low is 550nm-620nm
> and then the CRI drop too,
> ...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Resposta à pergunta que o Nuno gentilmente e novamente fez o favor de me enviar e traduzir:


Já gostei mais desta resposta!  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Nuno, eu não pesco nada de electricidade , e muito menos de Led's, por isso não participo neste tópicos mas gosto de aprender e sigo com interesse  porque penso que de facto será o futuro em termos de iluminação . 
> Infelizmento não tenho conseguido manter os semilarvatus muito tempo , penso por serem mais suceptiveis às infecções e necessitarem de alimentação mais frequente. Voltarei a tentar quando conseguir quarentenar todos os meus peixes e reformular o sistema. 
> Ps : Tinhas uma tridacna enorme se não estou enganado . Ainda a tens ?


Obrigado pela informação sobre os semilarvatus. 

Não tinha uma Tridacna era mais uma Turbinaria que por sinal ainda é viva embora tenha recentemente perdido 30% do tecido.  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Já gostei mais desta resposta!


Eu idem se bem que fosse no fundo repetir o que já tinha escrito ficando assim assumido o antagonismo entre o objectivo fotossintético e o visual. 

Já agora aqui fica a pergunta em Inglês. 

"How do you conciliate a high PUR with a high CRI given the fact that marine oriented lights extract their high PUR readings pushing the blue spectrum which means that yellow and green frequencies (the most relevant for obtaining a good CRI) get subdued?"

Aproveito para agradecer a gentil atenção da Orphek.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Recomendo-te 1 x dif-100 + 1 x dif-100b. Plant Greenhouse Horticultural Led Lihts | Orphek Led Lights Supplier
> 
> Luis
> 
> P.S: tenho media kits de todos os produtos em winzip... é possível anexar ficheiros aqui no forum?


 :Olá: lá

Então dois focos a 495 euros cada um para substituir tudo e fica resolvido?!?...990 euros... e nesse caso o 100difb teria de ficar ligado mais umas 3 ou 4 horas para fazer o efeito da luz da lua, uma vez que o foco de leds que eu uso para esse efeito fica ligado até às 2 ou 3 da manhã... ou simplesmente retirando as HQI e no seu lugar colocar os focos de leds que sugeres e mantém-se o resto?!?....fico com a sensação de que não é suficiente, particularmente na distribuição de luz porque  um lado fica mais azul ...o Dif-100b e ou outro mais claro com o Dif-100 que no meu caso teria de ser com temperatura de cor de pelo menos 15000K ou 18000K dado que presentemente e sempre usei (que é o que gosto)  Blau 14000K com o resto tudo actínico. Não compreendo por isso, e sobre estas coisas de leds não percebo lá muito, como é que se consegue equilibrio de distribuição e amplitude luminosa que possa igualar, pelo menos em efeito visual, o que lá tenho e além disso será reduzir de uma potencia de consumo de cerca de 456 watt (T5 e HQI tudo somado) para cerca de 200 Watt... podes/consegues explicar e apresentar exemplos fotográficos do resultado de uma tal combinação como a que sugeres? ... parece-me que seriam necessários 4 focos para equilibrar a coisa, mas como não percebo lá muito do assunto, e tu que apresentas o produto deves saber bem, explica lá e apresenta fotografias que sejam esclarecedoras...

aqui podes ver com tudo ligado

http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/PICT0036.MOV





Achei também estranho que sejam leds para horto-floricultura, embora diga que são também para sistemas de crescimento de frags, aquários públicos, etc...e de facto têm o Dif-100r que é o tal para a horto-floricultura e não se aplica... portanto o Dif-100 e o Dif-100b serão os aplicáveis como referes...  

Estou curioso e espero uma resposta que me esclareça. Obrigado

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:  

Post Scriptum: Relativamente a carregar ficheiros winzip, pdf, etc... vou ver que permissões tens e o que se pode ou não carregar.
Relativamente ao que pediste à Administração, aguarda-se resposta da tua parte. Queres ou não queres?

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> lá
> 
> Então dois focos a 495 euros cada um para substituir tudo e fica resolvido?!?...990 euros... e nesse caso o 100difb teria de ficar ligado mais umas 3 ou 4 horas para fazer o efeito da luz da lua, uma vez que o foco de leds que eu uso para esse efeito fica ligado até às 2 ou 3 da manhã... ou simplesmente retirando as HQI e no seu lugar colocar os focos de leds que sugeres e mantém-se o resto?!?....fico com a sensação de que não é suficiente, particularmente na distribuição de luz porque  um lado fica mais azul ...o Dif-100b e ou outro mais claro com o Dif-100 que no meu caso teria de ser com temperatura de cor de pelo menos 15000K ou 18000K dado que presentemente e sempre usei (que é o que gosto)  Blau 14000K com o resto tudo actínico. Não compreendo por isso, e sobre estas coisas de leds não percebo lá muito, como é que se consegue equilibrio de distribuição e amplitude luminosa que possa igualar, pelo menos em efeito visual, o que lá tenho e além disso será reduzir de uma potencia de consumo de cerca de 456 watt (T5 e HQI tudo somado) para cerca de 200 Watt... podes/consegues explicar e apresentar exemplos fotográficos do resultado de uma tal combinação como a que sugeres? ... parece-me que seriam necessários 4 focos para equilibrar a coisa, mas como não percebo lá muito do assunto, e tu que apresentas o produto deves saber bem, explica lá e apresenta fotografias que sejam esclarecedoras...
> 
> aqui podes ver com tudo ligado
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/PICT0036.MOV
> 
> 
> ...


Olá Pedro,

Falamos de um produto que começou a ser comercializado esta semana, daí a falta de informação ou escassez de reviews. Quando te refiro o dif 100 + dif 100b é tudo o que precisas em termos de iluminação do teu aquário.

Talvez a imagem mais ilustrativa seja esta:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Mas esse tipo de distribuição de luz, a meu ver e acho que de todos tb, não faz sentido.

Qt muito, para ser equilibrado, seria necessário 4 focos agrupados 2 a 2, CW+RB, CW + RB. 

Isto eleva o custo para 2000, o que a meu ver, é um valor demasiado alto, para não dizer absurdo.

Estou a ver bem o filme ou não?

----------


## Orphek Portugal

> Boas.
> 
> Mas esse tipo de distribuição de luz, a meu ver e acho que de todos tb, não faz sentido.
> 
> Qt muito, para ser equilibrado, seria necessário 4 focos agrupados 2 a 2, CW+RB, CW + RB. 
> 
> Isto eleva o custo para 2000, o que a meu ver, é um valor demasiado alto, para não dizer absurdo.
> 
> Estou a ver bem o filme ou não?


João, permite-me discordar. As poucas fotos do equipamento em funcionamento demonstram bem o potencial dos dif. A solução rebuscada que propões deve-se ao facto de tal como tu muitos outros, acharem que a iluminação de aquários deve ter em principal conta os Watts. Claro que deve ter em conta os watts, mas na poupança que podes fazer com leds em vez da distribuição de luz. 1 Dif 100 + mais 2 dif 100b seriam mais do que o suficiente. Achas admissível e economicamente viável substituir lâmpadas de 6 em 6 meses?  O paradigma mudou com os leds e claro, cépticos em mudanças haverá sempre. Mas como alguém já disse, o leds são o futuro.

Luís

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Não estou a falar em termos de potência, mas sim em termos de distribuição de luz no rectangulo chamado aquario.

Se colocar um foco azul de um lado e um branco do outro, o aquario fica pouco estético. Daí eu dizer que teria de colocar dois de cada lado, para que qd os focos de luz ficam sobrepostos, o resultado seja uma luz branca azulada, em vez de um foco azul e um branco, dando o aspecto estranho que se verifica na foto.

Consegui me explicar agora?  :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Já chegaram as minhas Par38  :SbOk: . Para 21w de luz para cada foco fiquei admirado com a luz que emitem. Anda em torno dos 14K e tem bastante força. Diria que com 2 já estaria servido para o meu aquário o que é impressionate com apenas 41w no total mas vou ainda acrescentar mais duas para ficar tudo certinho e com força suficiente para tentar até colocar sps lá em baixo perto do areão. Agora, vamos ver como vão reagir as algas e os corais a este tipo de luz...

 Fotos das PAR38 no tópico do meu aquário em:
http://www.reefforum.net/f289/meu-no...tml#post180053

----------


## Marco Madeira

Pessoal que esteja interessado nas PAR38,

Informação detalhada:
Attention to anyone that is interested in using the PAR38 lamps - Nano-Reef.com Forums

Leituras PAR de lampadas PAR38 a várias profundidades e com diferentes lentes:
PAR38 PAR Plots - Nano-Reef.com Forums

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ele disse tudo.

Portanto está fora de questão, mesmo que fossem dim. Para iluminar o meu aqua precisava de muitas mesmo, logo o DIY continuaria a ser a melhor opção.

Mas os valores de PAR por baixo das lampadas são mt bons mesmo.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Sim João... penso que para os preços que existem para estas lampadas tudo que seja maior que 1 metro de aquário torna-se muito caro, mais vale DIY.

De qualquer maneira ouve um louco nos states que usou 20 lampadas destas por cima de uma aqua de 1,20*90*70 , mas lá os preços são um pouco diferentes mas ainda assim, com o dinheiro que gastou existem outras soluções de leds bastante melhores. Podes ver aqui:
Beeker's 200DD Par38 Reef-New Pics 3-10-11! - Nano-Reef.com Forums

Penso que estas lampadas são óptimas para alguns tipos de aquários tipos cubos, shallows, nanos e pico reefs. Para áreas maiores, o seu custo vs área iluminada não compensa mesmo nada  :Admirado: .

----------


## Orphek Portugal

Alguém tem novidades de experiência com leds?

----------

